# Come la vedo io



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

Ho pensato molto prima di scrivere questo post, soprattutto perchè sapevo che sarebbe stato un post molto analizzato e si sarebbe prestato a cavilli; tuttavia fa parte delle regole accettare sia il plauso che il dissenso.
Mi riferisco alla questione Lupa; condivido qualunque scelta perchè ne ho il massimo rispetto e perchè trovo che vorrei applicate a me le stesse regole che applico agli altri.
Parlo per me non per supponenza ma perchè è la MIA personale opinione che vado ed esporre, quindi mi carico di quanto potrà smuovere.
Pare che il forum non sia più lo stesso.... Feddy ha spiegato il perchè e Lupa ha stabilito che comunque ha le sue ragioni per la scelta che andrà a fare.
La domanda è, il forum non è più lo stesso per l'infiltrazioni di persone non appartenenti "alla famiglia iniziale"? Capisco le motivazioni ma non siamo un clan.
Ci sono state infiltrazioni e profughi che hanno dovuto comunque imparare e col tempo sempre più lo faranno, quale sia la nostra linea? Fa parte della vita di ogni consorzio umano, salotto, forum assembramento etc.....
Non faccio difese d'ufficio, detesto anche il fatto che servano difese... figuriamoci, ma prego tutti di accettare che le cose cambiano.... uso una parola a molti sgradita ma qui insostituiobile, si evolvono.... lo facciamo perfino noi durante l'arco della vita!!!
Un esempio perfetto... Lupa è entrata con un suo modo tutto particolare e davvero gradito e frizzante, ma qualcosa è accaduto, ha inciampato nell'amore... credete possibile che questo non abbia influito. Ieri raccontava per convivialità compagnona, oggi racconta per parteciparci la sua felicità.... è cambiato qualcosa, eccome! Cambiare non è IL problema.
Feddy ha tracciato una mappa perfetta del forum, ma dovrà aiutarci, come lo faremo l'uno con l'altro ad allargare il raggio della periferia perchè la "cittadella" non sia una fortezza chiusa ma un luogo di accoglienza e di apprendimento (sia detto con tutta umiltà) circa le sensazioni e le esperienze umane.
Se non avessi avuto questa idea in mente questo forum non sarebbe nato, ovviamente con l'aiuto di Fa, di Giovanni e di pochissimi che all'inizio hanno fatto quadrato in questa piccola "cellula" di comunità. E' stato per dimostrare che il vecchio tradimento.it, che era brillante ed è ridotto all'ombra di sè stesso non era fatto da un sito ma da persone. E le persone potevano rifare un sito simile non facendolo scadere nè isolandolo nel cazzeggio, nè impedendo l'entrata di altre persone che, stante la tipologia del forum, accettano quasi in toto la sua linea.
Non esiste la perfezione e non esiste la staticità.............poichè tutto è in divenire chiedo a tutti di essere parte di questa piccola comunità e di non farle torto. Vive di intelligenze, di caratteri, di discussioni, di dissensi, di elaborazioni e di concetti ed ha necessità di tutti quelli che possono immetterceli. Tutto è migliorabile e nulla può peggiorare se insieme si cerca di evitare che accada....qualche problema sorge sempre, ma per quelli abbiamo una tolleranza speriamo illuminata. 
Scusate la filippica e chiedo a Feddy di avere pazienza.... abbiamo superato altre traversie e lui è una colonna irrinunciabile, ed a Lupa dico che qualunque scelta faccia, non ci lasci del tutto e ci tenga d'occhio, a volte un piccolo angolo virtuale può diventare il luogo più bello in cui essere sè stessi qualunque sia lo stato di felicità o di problemi che la vita offre.
Questo forum non dà dipendenza, non è il suo fine nè la sua idea portante, ma se in un luogo si crea la voglia di entrarci appena possibile anche solo per salutarsi..... e parlo di qualcosa di diverso dal salutino "sciué sciué" da chat.... forse è perchè c'è qualcosa che
conforta e crea piacere anche solo nel partecipare la propria presenza.
Per questo il forum ha bisogno di voi, per esserci e per dare e ricevere.
Buon week end a tutti
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto prima di scrivere questo post, soprattutto perchè sapevo che sarebbe stato un post molto analizzato e si sarebbe prestato a cavilli; tuttavia fa parte delle regole accettare sia il plauso che il dissenso.
> Mi riferisco alla questione Lupa; condivido qualunque scelta perchè ne ho il massimo rispetto e perchè trovo che vorrei applicate a me le stesse regole che applico agli altri.
> Parlo per me non per supponenza ma perchè è la MIA personale opinione che vado ed esporre, quindi mi carico di quanto potrà smuovere.
> Pare che il forum non sia più lo stesso.... Feddy ha spiegato il perchè e Lupa ha stabilito che comunque ha le sue ragioni per la scelta che andrà a fare.
> ...



Ma va' la' ... credevo/pensavo/sapevo che era tutta opera di FA  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... che malandrino quel FA ...

Comunque complimenti Bruja per il sito, ed anche tanti complimenti a Giovanni


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

senti bruja, in sintesi..... lupa se ne vuole andare perchè siamo arrivati noi profughi?
non capisco.


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma va' la' ... credevo/pensavo/sapevo che era tutta opera di FA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sai che senza FA e Giovanni non sarebbe nato.... ma sul portarlo piano piano a quello che è diventato, mi prendo la mia parte di merito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che senza FA e Giovanni non sarebbe nato.... ma sul portarlo piano piano a quello che è diventato, mi prendo la mia parte di merito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho notato, sei una persona molto costante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





... mentre so che io sono molto volubile (un classico dei Gemelli) ... come anche FA


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che senza FA e Giovanni non sarebbe nato.... ma sul portarlo piano piano a quello che è diventato, mi prendo la mia parte di merito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche Fa lo ha sempre ammesso che senza Bruja non sarebbe mai diventato quello che è


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che senza FA e Giovanni non sarebbe nato.... ma sul portarlo piano piano a quello che è diventato, mi prendo la mia parte di merito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che solo io posso prevedere


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho notato, sei una persona molto costante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dolci, deliziosi gemellini....
Fa è un gemelli ascendente gemelli.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> senti bruja, in sintesi..... lupa se ne vuole andare perchè siamo arrivati noi profughi?
> non capisco.


No è una cosa che nasce prima di voi, siete arrivati in un periodo già di fermento per un personaggio + una serie di personaggi non registrati che non si capisce se sono cloni che gli danno corda (questo può dirlo solo l'Admin) che se solo volesse potrebbe essere più simpatico e partecipe, lo ha anche dimostrato in rare occasioni.


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> senti bruja, in sintesi..... lupa se ne vuole andare perchè siamo arrivati noi profughi?
> non capisco.


 
Non posso farmi portavoce di quello che sente o intende Lupa, forse un precedente problema con un utente, per altro redarguito, ha in qualche modo compromesso le cose.
Ripeto vado per probabilità.... non posso mettermi nella mente di nessuno. 
Mi spiace se non sarà più costante perchè è una "penna" molto graffiante nonchè spassosissima, e certi suoi post avevano concetti precisi e mirati che aprivano parecchie interessanti discussioni.
Bruja


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> No è una cosa che nasce prima di voi, siete arrivati in un periodo già di fermento per un personaggio + una serie di personaggi non registrati che non si capisce se sono cloni che gli danno corda (questo può dirlo solo l'Admin) che se solo volesse potrebbe essere più simpatico e partecipe, lo ha anche dimostrato in rare occasioni.


 
cmq mi dispiace.
poi te lo dico già..... qualche clone ce lo siamo portati appresso anche noi.
vedi amarogiuliani, che già ha rotto le palle, vedi la strega, sgammata subito, vedi gli ospiti dai nomi improvvisati che nascono per attaccare noi e poi spariscono.

Metà della gente qui dentro ci chiedeva chi eravamo, noi l'abbiamo detto aggiungendo come mai eravamo arrivati qui e da dove eravamo

l'altra metà della gente ci invitava a integrarci.

un po ci siamo integrati, un po abbiamo parlato del ns passato.

perfetta non sono.


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che solo io posso prevedere


 
Ma io leggevo il passato....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> cmq mi dispiace.
> poi te lo dico già..... qualche clone ce lo siamo portati appresso anche noi.
> vedi amarogiuliani, che già ha rotto le palle, vedi la strega, sgammata subito, vedi gli ospiti dai nomi improvvisati che nascono per attaccare noi e poi spariscono.
> 
> ...



Nessuno e' perfetto Cat


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> cmq mi dispiace.
> poi te lo dico già..... qualche clone ce lo siamo portati appresso anche noi.
> vedi amarogiuliani, che già ha rotto le palle, vedi la strega, sgammata subito, vedi gli ospiti dai nomi improvvisati che nascono per attaccare noi e poi spariscono.
> 
> ...


Il forum è una piazza qui ci si incontra senza invito e si discute se interessa la tematica, i rompipalle immaturi prima o poi si rompono e spariscono, non bisogna solo dargli peso, che vi siate trasferiti in massa non cambia niente mica è un privè.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Il forum è una piazza qui ci si incontra senza invito e si discute se interessa la tematica, i rompipalle immaturi prima o poi si rompono e spariscono, non bisogna solo dargli peso, che vi siate trasferiti in massa non cambia niente *mica è un privè.*


... almeno si spera


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Il forum è una piazza qui ci si incontra senza invito e si discute se interessa la tematica, i rompipalle immaturi prima o poi si rompono e spariscono, non bisogna solo dargli peso, che vi siate trasferiti in massa non cambia niente mica è un privè.


 
come non è un privè???????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






alexxxxxxx 

	
	
		
		
	


	






hai sentito????
non è un privè!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto prima di scrivere questo post, soprattutto perchè sapevo che sarebbe stato un post molto analizzato e si sarebbe prestato a cavilli; tuttavia fa parte delle regole accettare sia il plauso che il dissenso.
> Mi riferisco alla questione Lupa; condivido qualunque scelta perchè ne ho il massimo rispetto e perchè trovo che vorrei applicate a me le stesse regole che applico agli altri.
> Parlo per me non per supponenza ma perchè è la MIA personale opinione che vado ed esporre, quindi mi carico di quanto potrà smuovere.
> Pare che il forum non sia più lo stesso.... Feddy ha spiegato il perchè e Lupa ha stabilito che comunque ha le sue ragioni per la scelta che andrà a fare.
> ...


Brujetta cara, visto che mi hai citato prendo la palla al balzo (poi, tirata da te, sarà una di quelle palle mediche da cinque chili e mi arriverà sicuro sicuro nei denti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).

Non son tra i fondatori, ma credo di essere fra i più "anziani" frequentatori (non guardate la registrazione perchè avvenuta solo parecchio tempo dopo il mio ingresso qui).
Come in tutte le cose che mi interessano, cerco di darci "della pelle", attirandomi spesso anche critiche specie per il ruolo non certo comodo di contraltare ai traditi nell'ottica del traditore (oltre che di bersaglio preferito di Bruja!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).
Si, ci tengo e molto a questa piazzetta e per questo a volte mi scaldo o drizzo le antenne o cerco di farle rizzare agli altri quando intravedo segnali che possano minarne la serenità (che non significa affatto appiattimento, monotonia o ripetitività).
Per questo ho segnalato ed invitato ai nuovi utenti il pericolo di isolarsi autonomamente se continuavano a guardarsi indietro, al posto che avevano lasciato.
Per questo non riesco a sopportare che qualcuno cerchi di porsi con atteggiamenti spocchiosi ed irritanti e mancanza di rispetto e sensibilità verso chi si apre a noi.
Questo non significa che non ci possano essere sfanculamenti o altro, non è la riedizione del mulino bianco.
Come in ogni comunità allargata si possono instaurare amicizie ed antipatie, più o meno motivate o anche solo a pelle (non ho mai fatto mistero ad esempio che certi attegiamenti di FA proprio non mi vadano giù eppure ai più riesce simpatico...misteri della vita!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ): ciò non significa che la diversità possa diventare elemento di rottura tranne nei casi in cui si perda di vista il late motiv del forum, che è quello per me di ascoltare, ricambiare la fiducia accordata con valutazioni tratte dal mio personale o dall'esperienza, ma anche sano cazzeggio e distrazione, anche se a questo riconosco un certo limite, che è quello di non divenir preponderante (spesso è meglio usare i pvt visto che ci stanno no?).

Fatto tutto sto papocchio che aggiungere?

*LUPA, vieqquà o ti rovino tutto il tuo thread inserendo margherite e tendine rose ovunque!!!!!!!*










Ci son corsi e ricorsi, alti e bassi, ma tendendo allo stesso obiettivo, chi arriva fa ben presto a divenire UNO/A di noi!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja, Feddy...e buonanima*

Padri Fondatori, che si fa, vi accoppo un tacchino, 4 castagne e facciamo il giorno del Ringraziamento Forumense?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (20 Luglio 2007)

*mi spiace...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non posso farmi portavoce di quello che sente o intende Lupa, forse un precedente problema con un utente, per altro redarguito, ha in qualche modo compromesso le cose.
> Ripeto vado per probabilità.... non posso mettermi nella mente di nessuno.
> Mi spiace se non sarà più costante perchè è una "penna" molto graffiante nonchè spassosissima, e certi suoi post avevano concetti precisi e mirati che aprivano parecchie interessanti discussioni.
> Bruja


Non spaevo nulla di questa scelta di Lupa...se va via mi dispiace...perche' mi regalava parecchi sorrisi veri con le sue pizzicate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...e in varie occasioni mi e' stata d'aiuto...ma se ha deciso cosi non e' che ci si puo' far nulla....i vecchi rancori a volte non si possono mettere a tacere...e non si accetta di condividere lo stesso spazio con persone che non ci vanno a genio...Lupa ha una sua testa...avra' ragionato prima di decidere...la decisione se l'ha presa e' sua...chi la sente per piacere me la saluti pero'


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Padri Fondatori, che si fa, vi accoppo un tacchino, 4 castagne e facciamo il giorno del Ringraziamento Forumense?


Ecco, volendo fare un esempio....a lettrice spesso annoderei la coda.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma se provasse ad allontanarsi troppo...potrei andare a cercarla là dov'è!!!


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non spaevo nulla di questa scelta di Lupa...se va via mi dispiace...perche' mi regalava parecchi sorrisi veri con le sue pizzicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
" spaevo", mio dio che termini eccitanti mi usi oggi mio caro!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Padri Fondatori, che si fa, vi accoppo un tacchino, 4 castagne e facciamo il giorno del Ringraziamento Forumense?


Hai finito di fare la dama reale col tuo tacchino, le castagne e compagnia cantando?
Guarda che ti ho visto sai.... sentitelas, padri fondatori.... dilla tutta, la verità è che ti sei imboscata nella stiva !!!
C'eri anche tu sulla Mayflowers, solo che fai la svanita perchè sai che l'equipaggio ed i passeggeri non erano proprio tutti padri pellegrini!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (Ce lo vedi Feddy che ci fa i sermoni e canta i salmi?) 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai finito di fare la dama reale col tuo tacchino, le castagne e compagnia cantando?
> Guarda che ti ho visto sai.... sentitelas, padri fondatori.... dilla tutta, la verità è che ti sei imboscata nella stiva !!!
> C'eri anche tu sulla Mayflowers, solo che fai la svanita perchè sai che l'equipaggio ed i passeggeri non erano proprio tutti padri pellegrini!!!
> 
> ...


Potresti avere qualche inaspettata e piacevole sorpresa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Più che il padre pellegrino...posso fare il mormone?!?!?


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Faccio io l'aggiunta..... hai detto esattamente quello che andava detto... e ribadisco non si tratta di padri fondatori ma di gente che da subito e da sempre ha cercato di fare di questo sito un ambiente gradevole ed accogliente... e, Dio solo sa quanto mi costi dirlo, ma tu ne sei parte integrante 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ovvio che se poi ti arrivano delle vagonate di "erba medica" è solo perchè ho la certezza che tu le regga e me le rimandi ! 
A volte mi domando se le tue donne sanno la fortuna che hanno!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Credo quindi che ormai sia chiaro che non si è caldeggiato altro che un invito ad arricchire questo sito ed a renderlo sempre migliore. 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potresti avere qualche inaspettata e piacevole sorpresa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà... cosa potevamo aspettarci!!!!  
Vuoi dire che allo stato anzichè averne una di troppo sei in credito di due?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


----------



## @lex (20 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> come non è un privè????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fosse stato un privè me ne sarei accorto!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Se fosse stato un privè me ne sarei accorto!!!


 


.............arretrato?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## @lex (20 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .............arretrato?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nonoio sto in prima fila.
aaaaaaaa.........ttenti!!!!!!!!!

PS:è una cosa di cui parlavamo io e cat qualche tempo fa (ndr)


----------



## @lex (20 Luglio 2007)

vorrei chiedere una cosa direttamente a Lupa e del tutto in senso genreale e ipotetico non conosceno bene i retroscena e gli antefatti. e di riflesso chiedo anche a voi di questo forum.
ma non ti/vi sembra un atteggiamento infantile e rinunciatario? 
Non voglio offendere nessuno sia chiaro.
Capisco perfettamente quanto ci si possa "affezionare" ad un forum, ma in fondo che peso specifico hanno nella nostra vita le relazioni che si intrecciano in internet se a questo si limitano?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nonoio sto in prima fila.
> aaaaaaaa.........ttenti!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS:è una cosa di cui parlavamo io e cat qualche tempo fa (ndr)


Occhio che a stare in prima fila...non sempre è salutare!! (specie se da dietro...spingono!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> vorrei chiedere una cosa direttamente a Lupa e del tutto in senso genreale e ipotetico non conosceno bene i retroscena e gli antefatti. e di riflesso chiedo anche a voi di questo forum.
> ma non ti/vi sembra un atteggiamento infantile e rinunciatario?
> Non voglio offendere nessuno sia chiaro.
> Capisco perfettamente quanto ci si possa "affezionare" ad un forum, ma in fondo che peso specifico hanno nella nostra vita le relazioni che si intrecciano in internet se a questo si limitano?


Non so per te alex, ma se io entro in confidenza, anche virtuale, con una persona e a questa parlo di me, dei miei problemi e lei dei suoi, pur non avendola mai vista in faccia io condivido con questa persona qualcosa.

E trovarmi limitato in questo da altri, credo che possa infastidirmi non poco!

Tu stesso e gli altri ex-dol mi sembravate molto lieti di avere un posto dove ritrovare quei "nick" con cui avete interagito per mesi o anche per anni, no? 

Poi è chiaro che se il lavoro mi prende (poco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) o se ho casini con la vaccinazione del gatto o il mutuo della casa, magari rimuovo trad.net dall'orizzonte dei miei interessi principali...ciò non significa che le amicizie (virtuali finchè vuoi, ma spesso anche reali) che qui hai stretto non divengano parte della tua vita, anche quella reale e quotidiana.

Per me per lo meno è così....


----------



## @lex (20 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occhio che a stare in prima fila...non sempre è salutare!! (specie se da dietro...spingono!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ma da dietro si prendono solo gli scarti! confido comunque nella buona educazione, cioè che prima di accomodarsi si chieda permesso....






































P.S.:chi non risica......


----------



## @lex (20 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so per te alex, ma se io entro in confidenza, anche virtuale, con una persona e a questa parlo di me, dei miei problemi e lei dei suoi, pur non avendola mai vista in faccia io condivido con questa persona qualcosa.
> 
> E trovarmi limitato in questo da altri, credo che possa infastidirmi non poco!
> 
> ...


E quindi preferiresti perdere un'amicizia o un luogo, seppur virtuale, che può significare molte cose solo perchè qui c'è qualcuno che ti infastidisce?
a mia sindacabile opinione quell'amicizia e quel luogo valgono poco per chi vi rinuncia.


----------



## cat (20 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nonoio sto in prima fila.
> aaaaaaaa.........ttenti!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS:è una cosa di cui parlavamo io e cat qualche tempo fa (ndr)


 
ne avevamo fatto una questione di un mese almeno e poi non se n'è fatto più nulla.
il solito indeciso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che senza FA e Giovanni non sarebbe nato.... ma sul portarlo piano piano a quello che è diventato, mi prendo la mia parte di merito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non c'entro


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Io non c'entro


Guardalo lì che tira indietro la manina...... !!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (23 Luglio 2007)

Girno a tutti!
La mia opinione è che...il problema non è essere infantili oppure mal sopportare persone che non ci sono gradite.....
Il prioblema è quanto e con quale profondità queste persone "sgradite" si sono insinuate nel forum.... Insomma....Io stessa evito ormai di scrivere i miei pensieri i miei problemi perchè non posso sopportare che vengano dati in pasto a certa gente....
I nuovi provano ad aprirsi ma non trovano accoglienza e così dopo una o due risposte spariscono....
Ed ecco che il forum non riesce a "educare" i disturbatori, perchè tutti qui sopra stiamo più o meno male e pochi hanno anche la forza di raddrizzare chi sbanda troppo!


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Girno a tutti!
> La mia opinione è che...il problema non è essere infantili oppure mal sopportare persone che non ci sono gradite.....
> Il prioblema è quanto e con quale profondità queste persone "sgradite" si sono insinuate nel forum.... Insomma....Io stessa evito ormai di scrivere i miei pensieri i miei problemi perchè non posso sopportare che vengano dati in pasto a certa gente....
> I nuovi provano ad aprirsi ma non trovano accoglienza e così dopo una o due risposte spariscono....
> Ed ecco che il forum non riesce a "educare" i disturbatori, perchè tutti qui sopra stiamo più o meno male e pochi hanno anche la forza di raddrizzare chi sbanda troppo!


L'invito iniziale ad integrarsi "arricchendo" il forum con esperienze ed argomentazioni verteva a questo..... va da sè che ogni eventuale crocchio è una scelta, e se non si apre alla discussione ed all'interesse altrui, non potrà poi lamentarsi se gli altri non avranno interesse a threads chiusi.
Ciò che conta è che chi viene per un consiglio ed un'orientamento abbia l'accoglienza premurosa e consolatoria che è il fine stesso dell'intervento.
Credo che con la buona volontà di ognuno tutto sia possibile e migliorabile.
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'invito iniziale ad integrarsi "arricchendo" il forum con esperienze ed argomentazioni verteva a questo..... va da sè che ogni eventuale crocchio è una scelta, e se non si apre alla discussione ed all'interesse altrui, non potrà poi lamentarsi se gli altri non avranno interesse a threads chiusi.
> Ciò che conta è che chi viene per un consiglio ed un'orientamento abbia l'accoglienza premurosa e consolatoria che è il fine stesso dell'intervento.
> Credo che con la buona volontà di ognuno tutto sia possibile e migliorabile.
> Bruja


Ciao Bru.
Io non credo. Se non c'è appunto accoglienza premurosa non ci si apre.
Bru. Io ho conosciuto il forum prima e l'ho visto ora.
Se non per estremissimo bisogno di aiuto, non scrivo più. Quindi mi metto in piazza come esempio (magari sbagliato), ma se ho bisogno di aiuto scrivo in pvt e tu lo sai.


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Ciao Bru.
> Io non credo. Se non c'è appunto accoglienza premurosa non ci si apre.
> Bru. Io ho conosciuto il forum prima e l'ho visto ora.
> Se non per estremissimo bisogno di aiuto, non scrivo più. Quindi mi metto in piazza come esempio (magari sbagliato), ma se ho bisogno di aiuto scrivo in pvt e tu lo sai.


Cercheremo di fare il possibile per renderlo come era..... in fondo le persone che lo componevano sono le stesse di allora e confido che dal momento che esiste traccia di come "vive ed ha vissuto" questo forum, non sia difficile trovare una integrazione aperta e produttiva.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

E' fantastico notare come un utente riesca a fare tutto questo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Francamente io credo che sia il contenuto degli interventi ad infastidire...non le modalita'


----------



## Old Ari (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cercheremo di fare il possibile per renderlo come era..... in fondo le persone che lo componevano sono le stesse di allora e confido che dal momento che esiste traccia di come "vive ed ha vissuto" questo forum, non sia difficile trovare una integrazione aperta e produttiva.
> Bruja


Ah, tra di noi sicuramente.....ma se poi il mio post viene contaminato, umiliato, sbeffeggiato da ltri (anche se sporadici) interventi, mi sento toccata io come persona. E questo non è giusto perchè i miei pensieri (parlo in prima persona ma è come se parlassi in terza) hanno un'estrema dignità. 
E generalmente.....una volta che appaiono certi interventi, qualsiasi post va in vacca come diceva la nostra buona Lupa,perchè ovviamnete si esce dal seminato.
Capisco il tuo buon intento e se riuscirai e riuscirete a riportare il forum a com'era molti ve ne saranno grati. Ma io non ho ancora la forza per affrontare cose che vadano al di là dei miei o altrui problemi sentimentali.


----------



## Old Ari (23 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' fantastico notare *come un utente riesca a fare tutto questo...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Letti, però lo fa e questo è un dato di fatto. Ti può sbalordire ma è così. Ognuno ha una sensibilità differente.
Ricordo quando ogni giorno venivano aperti mille post, c'erano mille interventi di tutti....ora raramente si legge qualcosa....


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' fantastico notare come un utente riesca a fare tutto questo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un solo utente non ha tanto potere...lo abbiamo già visto ....
Steel per un bel pò impazzava ed erafrancamente fastidioso, anche offensivo a volte...ma lo abbiamo addomesticato.
Con Chen non lo abbiamo fatto. O meglio lo abbiamo bannato per una settimana...perchè obiettivamente l'aveva fatta grossa.
Al suo rientro secondo me andava usata nei suoi confronti più ironia.
Il contenuto dei suoi interventi non mi infastidisce, a meno che non mi offenda, o offenda altri...le disquisizioni culturali non le leggo proprio...perchè ripeto non mi incuriosiscono neanche...e raramente mi interessa ribattere alle sue argomentazioni, a meno che non siano spiritose, come è stato qualche giorno fa.

Non credo che La Lupa abbia smesso di frequentare il Forum per lui, tantomeno per i nuovi entrati.


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Letti, però lo fa e questo è un dato di fatto. Ti può sbalordire ma è così. Ognuno ha una sensibilità differente.
> Ricordo quando ogni giorno venivano aperti mille post, c'erano mille interventi di tutti....ora raramente si legge qualcosa....


Ti ricordo, e forse solo io posso dirlo avendone seguite le evoluzioni, che all'inizio parecchi utenti ebbero scontri personali, scese di tono e reazioni forti..... tutto rientrò perchè quelle medesime persone si resero conto che la permanenza qui era più importante che il dissidio o i malintesi con qualcuno.
Dove possibile, sono sempre intervenuta, come altri utenti, nel reprimere lo sbeffeggio.... 
è chiaro che più un forum si ingrandisce e si dilata e più si apre a nuove e diverse frequentazioni. Se il caso è il forum a mediare modellando in meglio gli utenti, ma per questo è necessario un tempo tecnico minimo.
Chiaro che se poi entra qualche disturbatore occasionale o qualche CLONE vuole dire la sua con il coraggio di un coniglio mannaro, questo rientra nella fisiologia di qualunque forum..... nessuno è esentato dalla frequentazione di imbecilli.... e ci sono periodi di maggiore frequenza.
Ultima cosa.... siamo in periodo di ferie e qualche utente molto attivo/a è via, quanto al postare..... sì è vero, ma argomenti non ne mancano comunque, in fondo il forum siamo noi e postarne di nuovi compete a tutti.
Buona settimana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Un solo utente non ha tanto potere...lo abbiamo già visto ....
> Steel per un bel pò impazzava ed erafrancamente fastidioso, anche offensivo a volte...ma lo abbiamo addomesticato.
> Con Chen non lo abbiamo fatto. O meglio lo abbiamo bannato per una settimana...perchè obiettivamente l'aveva fatta grossa.
> Al suo rientro secondo me andava usata nei suoi confronti più ironia.
> ...


E' quello che credo anche io... benche' dai suoi ultimi interventi mi e' parso di leggere ben altro.

In definitiva ognuno e' libero di far come vuole... stai bene resta... stei male puoi decidere di andare.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto prima di scrivere questo post, soprattutto perchè sapevo che sarebbe stato un post molto analizzato e si sarebbe prestato a cavilli; tuttavia fa parte delle regole accettare sia il plauso che il dissenso.
> Mi riferisco alla questione Lupa; condivido qualunque scelta perchè ne ho il massimo rispetto e perchè trovo che vorrei applicate a me le stesse regole che applico agli altri.
> Parlo per me non per supponenza ma perchè è la MIA personale opinione che vado ed esporre, quindi mi carico di quanto potrà smuovere.
> Pare che il forum non sia più lo stesso.... Feddy ha spiegato il perchè e Lupa ha stabilito che comunque ha le sue ragioni per la scelta che andrà a fare.
> ...


Sacrosanto! Nella vita bisogna sempre superare la normale ed umana diffidenza per il nuovo, per il cambiamento, per chi all'inizio sembra un estraneo.
Non ci devono essere per quanto possibile confini stabiliti o gruppi chiusi. E' ovvio che ognuno di noi poi si accompagna preferibilmente con chi trova affine (e a volte anche con chi trova completamente diverso da se). Ma queste sono normali affinità elettive.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sacrosanto! Nella vita bisogna sempre superare la normale ed umana diffidenza per il nuovo, per il cambiamento, per chi all'inizio sembra un estraneo.
> *Non ci devono essere per quanto possibile confini stabiliti o gruppi chiusi*. E' ovvio che ognuno di noi poi si accompagna preferibilmente con chi trova affine (e a volte anche con chi trova completamente diverso da se). Ma queste sono normali affinità elettive.


 
Pero' io sono molto snob... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















PS: taci eh....


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Non parlo per Lupa..è capacissima di esprimersi da sola...
Parlo per me: ognuno frequenta il Forum per ciò che vi trova di interessante.
Per quanto mi riguarda le esperienze di vita
vissuta, raccontate secondo lo spirito di ciascuno..
Ciò che mi infastidisce, ma lo ho detto, è il non raccontare niente, o dare una immagine completamente avulsa da quel che si è.
Non perchè sia vietato..io posso pure raccontare di essere la nipote della regina Elisabetta, ma perchè viene meno l'esperienza di vita vissuta, che è cio da cui ho tratto arricchimento. il resto non mi serve...se il forum diventa solo finzione, non è reato, ma non mi interessa.
Io naturalmente parlo per me.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ah, tra di noi sicuramente.....ma se poi il mio post viene contaminato, umiliato, sbeffeggiato da ltri (anche se sporadici) interventi, mi sento toccata io come persona. E questo non è giusto perchè i miei pensieri (parlo in prima persona ma è come se parlassi in terza) hanno un'estrema dignità.
> E generalmente.....una volta che appaiono certi interventi, qualsiasi post va in vacca come diceva la nostra buona Lupa,perchè ovviamnete si esce dal seminato.
> *Capisco il tuo buon intento e se riuscirai e riuscirete a riportare il forum a com'era molti ve ne saranno grati. Ma io non ho ancora la forza per affrontare cose che vadano al di là dei miei o altrui problemi sentimentali*.


Ari, la mia speranza è che, almeno in un forum, non si deleghi ad altri la possibilità di costruire un ambiente che sia quello da noi desiderato, ma che tutti si tenda a quella direzione e si realizzi ciò grazie all'impegno di tutti.

Impegno che significa ignorare certi disturbatori, o riportare un thread al suo spirito originario se devia eccessivamente, o accogliere i nuovi che qui si affacciano cercando di metterli a loro agio (che non significa condiscendenza ma attenzione che si esplica anche nella critica o nel dissenso: la diversità in genere arricchisce).

Son un illuso? Un idelaista sognatore? Non credo, se ho ben compreso lo spessore di tanti che qui stanno!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' io sono molto snob...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  .... e ho detto tutto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

Credo che in un forum virtuale le finzioni si sprechino!!!
Ci sono finzioni credibili e finzioni meno credibili... ma anche queste sono sensazioni molto personali... un'area grigia in cui nessuno puo' dire nulla perche' sono sensazioni personali.

Quello che sento io e' che preferisco leggere una storia interessante completamente inventata che mi faccia riflettere... piuttosto che una mezza esperienza reale, arricchita a mo' di parabola... la motivazione di questa preferenza, puramente personale, e' che non vedo inganno nella finzione, vedo inganno nelle mezze realta'.

Continuando col forum... non ho mai frequentato nessun forum, questo e' il primo ed unico... Fedele al Tradimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... sono entrata per curiosita' tempo fa, di acque sotto i ponti ne ho vista passare... magari non quanto altri veterani, ma lo spirito mi sembra sia sempre rimasto lo stesso...


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' io sono molto snob...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi autocensuro anch'io...... sarò un'amica????!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (23 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ari, la mia speranza è che, almeno in un forum, non si deleghi ad altri la possibilità di costruire un ambiente che sia quello da noi desiderato, ma che tutti si tenda a quella direzione e si realizzi ciò grazie all'impegno di tutti.
> 
> Impegno che significa ignorare certi disturbatori, o riportare un thread al suo spirito originario se devia eccessivamente, o accogliere i nuovi che qui si affacciano cercando di metterli a loro agio (che non significa condiscendenza ma attenzione che si esplica anche nella critica o nel dissenso: la diversità in genere arricchisce).
> 
> Son un illuso? Un idelaista sognatore? Non credo, se ho ben compreso lo spessore di tanti che qui stanno!


No no, non sei un illuso idealista o sognatore.
Fai bene.
Però ripeto, esistono sensibilità differenti.
Per parlare terra terra: se io apro un post in cui scrivo di me è anche possibile che mi passi la voglia o che non abbia la forza per stare ditro a eventuali disturbatori.
Se c'è chi ci riesce ben venga. E glie ne sarò grata.


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

*Lettrice*

Ma infatti la mia era una opinione.
E' chiaro che chi si racconta non è totalmente veritiero, se non altro perchè dà la propria versione dei fatti...
Se ho voglia di storie inventate...vado in in libreria..
se mi servono approfondimenti culturali, so dove andare...

e' giusto che ognuno prenda ciò che vuole dal forum... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io non vedo inganno nelle mezze realtà...non sono obbligata a raccontare di me tutto...ma ciò che racconto deve corrispondere al vero...almeno per me.

Ripeto nessuna condanna per chi crea dal nulla, ma non so che farmene..


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ari, la mia speranza è che, almeno in un forum, non si deleghi ad altri la possibilità di costruire un ambiente che sia quello da noi desiderato, ma che tutti si tenda a quella direzione e si realizzi ciò grazie all'impegno di tutti.
> 
> Impegno che significa ignorare certi disturbatori, o riportare un thread al suo spirito originario se devia eccessivamente, o *accogliere i nuovi che qui si affacciano cercando di metterli a loro agio (che non significa condiscendenza ma attenzione che si esplica anche nella critica o nel dissenso: la diversità in genere arricchisce).
> *


concordo senza ombra di dubbio




Fedifrago ha detto:


> * Son un illuso? Un idelaista sognatore?* Non credo, se ho ben compreso lo spessore di tanti che qui stanno!


Soffriamo della stessa malattia ...

Giorno Fedi'  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. e dillo ... hai visto come quoto bene grazie anche ai tuoi suggerimenti del copia/incolla


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> concordo senza ombra di dubbio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...mò me ne dai atto! credevo di parlare turco!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buongiorno a te


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> No no, non sei un illuso idealista o sognatore.
> Fai bene.
> Però ripeto, esistono sensibilità differenti.
> Per parlare terra terra: se io apro un post in cui scrivo di me *è anche possibile che mi passi la voglia o che non abbia la forza per stare ditro a eventuali disturbatori.*
> Se c'è chi ci riesce ben venga. E glie ne sarò grata.


beh un'altra causa potrebbe essere (la chiusura di se stessi) il non lasciare il forum come entita' puramente virtuale, ma farla diventare "reale" quando non resistiamo all'impulso (piu' che naturale) di conoscere personalmente il o la compagna di identita' di vedute e che ci ha confortato, trasformando le iniziali storie anonime e bloccandosi a raccontare i kazzi propri, se non in privato togliendo a tutto il forum il confronto-crescita indispensabile....anche perche' conoscendo di persona controparte da cui si sono sentiti altri dettagli in diretta, gli attacchi, se dovessero nascere, sono piu' devastanti perche' piu' precisi...


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*il forum è cambiato*

si respira un'altra aria, qui, nel forum.
si avverte un cambiamento d'ambiente.
quando entrai, mesi fa, lo trovai diverso. migliore.
sto cercando di venirne a capo e di captare cos'ha cambiato questa famiglia.
nel corso di questi mesi, diverse sono state le "new entry", ma il forum è peggiorato da poco tempo a questa parte.
attualmente compaiono battibecchi tra singoli utenti.
una volta, incece, esistevano solo discordi idee, dove ognuno replicava la propria.
una volta non c'erano frequentatori che, più che frequentatori definirei disturbatori.
mi domando: possono essere costoro, quelli che hanno contribuito a far semi-affondare il forum.....o sarebbe comunque degradato, anche senza la loro presenza?
lo domando educatamente: esigo un'educata risposta da chiunque voglia ribattere.
ora vi saluto, consigliandovi di stare ben attenti alle code di paglia, ovvero gli iscritti che si sentiranno citati in causa senza che io ne abbia fatto i nomi.


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

*moon flower*

onestamente la penso come te...Il clima è cambiato.
Mesi fa, quando sei entrato, avresti usato il tuo nick immagino...perchè non lo fai ora, e non cominciamo a ripristinare quel clima di maggiore schiettezza, che a anche mio avviso c'era qualche mese fa?
PS Nessun intento polemico...il tuo intento è personalmente gradito


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> si respira un'altra aria, qui, nel forum.
> si avverte un cambiamento d'ambiente.
> quando entrai, mesi fa, lo trovai diverso. migliore.
> sto cercando di venirne a capo e di captare cos'ha cambiato questa famiglia.
> ...


E' questione di punti di vista, credo..
Io non lo vedo semi-affondato, se proprio vuoi i battibecchi di cui riferisci hanno un pò indisposto più di un utente, ma lo vedrei come conseguenza della maggior visibilità anche esterna del forum stesso.
Se vogliamo, in un forum capita che si inneschino certe dinamiche, non sempre è facile ed immediato metabolizzare l'ingresso di un gran numero di nuovi utenti che introducono dinamiche diverse da quelle consuete, da quelle che han consentito fino a quel momento al forum di crescere e in consensi e in numeri (storie, thread, post, utenti) gradatamente ed organicamente.

Ma questo avviene in qualsiasi fase di cambiamento e in ogni dinamica umana. Come dicevo da altra parte, la diversità è occasione di confronto ed arricchimento (se così non fosse mi avrebbero già fatto fuori!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )

Come chiosa finale, mi permetto di invitare chi ci legge da un pò come dici di fare tu, di non alimentare una certa cultura del sospetto (la citazione alle code di paglia mi è parsa alquanto fuori luogo...), ma di contribuire al tener dritto il timone su quelle che son le caratteristiche che più ci han colpito in passato, facendosene parte attiva, se davvero le abbiamo apprezzate!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> onestamente la penso come te...Il clima è cambiato.
> Mesi fa, quando sei entrato, avresti usato il tuo nick immagino...perchè non lo fai ora, e non cominciamo a ripristinare quel clima di maggiore schiettezza, che a anche mio avviso c'era qualche mese fa?
> PS Nessun intento polemico...il tuo intento è personalmente gradito


vedo che 2+2 fa ancora 4 e la lingua batte dove il dente dol....































Ps:scommetto che e' della famigghia di Nunzio ed i suoi fratelli...ciao bauscia'...


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*panta rei*

Il cambiamento, lo scorrere, il diversificare sono oggettivi, sta a noi soggetti interpretare, modulare, capire come e quanto possano essere integrativi e rafforzativi.
Quando evocate una presunta "epoca d'oro" del forum posso dirvi che all'ingresso di certi nick  ebbi delle perplessità, quasi sperai che non rimanessero per l'impatto ricevuto... poi ne capii la caratterialità, ebbi tempo per conoscerli ed ora alcuni sono fra i miei utenti preferiti.....
Bruja


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*x fedifrago*

in questi mesi sono state parecchie le new entry, ma sai bene anche tu che l'ingresso di molti nuovi amici non hanno cambiato l'humor del forum.
poi, con l'ingresso di altri nuovi amici, si è putrefatta la pura aria che si respirava.
pensa: fino ad un mese fa (circa), non vedevo l'ora di potermi collegare ad internet e questo sito, era il primo che aprivo dopo aver scaricato la posta elettronica (purtroppo ero e sono tuttora costretto a dare priorità alle mail, piuttosto che agli amici).
ora, non è più così.
posso prendermi la responsabilità di essere inconsciamente cambiato, d'aver cambiato la mia mentalità.
ma sono convinto che è cambiato qualcosa, qui dentro.


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*x sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> vedo che 2+2 fa ancora 4 e la lingua batte dove il dente dol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non sono della famiglia di nunzio.
vedete, mi sono guadagnato del bauscia'.....forse, nelle parole di sterminatorr si trova la risposta alla mia domanda.....una volta questa maleducazione e questo poco rispetto non esistevano.....
fedifrago non è 'contento' del fatto che io abbia intavolato il discorso delle 'code di paglia'.
feddy, come vedi......


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*moonflower*



moon flower ha detto:


> no, non sono della famiglia di nunzio.
> vedete, mi sono guadagnato del bauscia'.....forse, nelle parole di sterminatorr si trova la risposta alla mia domanda.....una volta questa maleducazione e questo poco rispetto non esistevano.....
> fedifrago non è 'contento' del fatto che io abbia intavolato il discorso delle 'code di paglia'.
> feddy, come vedi......


 
Io sono per la sintesi..... sono certa che DOL abbia lasciato morti e feriti in questo ultimo frangente ma sono anche certa che certa litigiosità e certa reattività, anche inutilmente da caserma, è dovcuto alla profonda delusione ed al dispiacere di vedere un forum che in fondo era discorsivo e dialogante ridursi ad una comunità in cui per dire quello che si pensa serve il passe, diversamente si è bannati!  L'essere diversi consiste nel non farsi influenzare, nel considerare la contingenza in cui certi episodi accadono (esaurita la causa non avrebbero modo di essere) e nel permettere a chi è irritato, nervoso e stonato di avere in tempo di rientrare nella normale conversazione.
Bruja

p.s. Invito anche sterminatorr e coloro che non trattengono concetti ed idee "pesanti"
a risolvere eventuali dissapori in manioera urbana o, se necessario, in pvt.
Grazie


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> no, non sono della famiglia di nunzio.
> vedete, mi sono guadagnato del bauscia'.....forse, nelle parole di sterminatorr si trova la risposta alla mia domanda.....una volta questa maleducazione e questo poco rispetto non esistevano.....
> fedifrago non è 'contento' del fatto che io abbia intavolato il discorso delle 'code di paglia'.
> feddy, come vedi......


dai non essere meravigliato senza palle anonimo, quando sapevi perfettamente cosa aspettarti dopo aver specificato, altro che code di paglia, anche perche' e' la stessa tiritera-lagna che un certo personaggio ha reiterato per molto tempo.....ma poi come ti offendi subito per un bauscia datoti....dato che di la' te sei beccato ben peggio ed in maniera molto ma molto meritata....

ciao ne', stammi bene...ma mettice la faccia....


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

quello che mi da fastidio e mi offende non e' tanto chi con il culo coperto/nascosto/anonimo, entra, giudica, e mette zizzania ... 

... ma la reazione di alcuni e mi fa pensare/sentire che sara' molto difficile per loro accettarci ... vi assicuro che siamo portatori sani, un po pazzerelli ma di sani principi.

A me personalmente piace mi affascina il nuovo, il diverso, sono molto curiosa di conoscere, capire, sentire cosa accade oltre il mio naso/occhi ...

Una cosa vi dico ... non commettete l'Errore di fare di questo forum un posto a numero chiuso, destinato solo a pochi, perche' e' sbagliato (mia personale opinione) lo dico per esperienza personale (dol) ...

Bruja dici bene concordo.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono per la sintesi..... sono certa che DOL abbia lasciato morti e feriti in questo ultimo frangente ma sono anche certa che certa litigiosità e certa reattività, anche inutilmente da caserma, è dovcuto alla profonda delusione ed al dispiacere di vedere un forum che in fondo era discorsivo e dialogante ridursi ad una comunità in cui per dire quello che si pensa serve il passe, diversamente si è bannati! L'essere diversi consiste nel non farsi influenzare, nel considerare la contingenza in cui certi episodi accadono (esaurita la causa non avrebbero modo di essere) e nel permettere a chi è irritato, nervoso e stonato di avere in tempo di rientrare nella normale conversazione.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. *Invito anche sterminatorr e coloro che non trattengono concetti ed idee "pesanti"*
> ...


ma scusa co' sta' sfilza di senza palle anonimi, come fai a regolarti in privato???

Attaccano praticamente con nome e cognome perche' gli rode, travestendosi da agnelli e non tollerano beccarsi manco un bauscia dato che agiscono come loro solito in forma anonima????

Io l'agnello non lo mangio solo a pasqua....comunque mi fa piacere come gli anonimi rimestatori li riconosciate anche voi.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dai non essere meravigliato senza palle anonimo, quando sapevi perfettamente cosa aspettarti dopo aver specificato, altro che code di paglia, anche perche' e' la stessa tiritera-lagna che un certo personaggio ha reiterato per molto tempo.....ma poi come ti offendi subito per un bauscia datoti....dato che di la' te sei beccato ben peggio ed in maniera molto ma molto meritata....
> 
> ciao ne', stammi bene...ma mettice la faccia....


Sterminator, mi spiace ma la stai facendo fuori...e di brutto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Moon flower è da ANTE vostro approdo e di mesi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Replico l'invito di Bruja a non continuare con  caccia alle streghe, la faccia qui uno la mette se vuole, ma anche da anonimo, purchè non offenda o disturbi, è bene accetto.

Vediamo di non sparare nel mucchio, magari!

Grazie!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> quello che mi da fastidio e mi offende non e' tanto chi con il culo coperto/nascosto/anonimo, entra, giudica, e mette zizzania ...
> 
> ... ma la reazione di alcuni e mi fa pensare/sentire che sara' molto difficile per loro accettarci ... vi assicuro che siamo portatori sani, un po pazzerelli ma di sani principi.
> 
> ...


Mari' nessun numero chiuso, ma anche da parte vostra (uso il "vostro" per l'atteggiamento comune con altri, ma ognuno fa stoiria a sè per me) non si può pretendere di ricondurre tutto alla faida di DOL e identificare in ogni utente non registrato un potenziale "nemico".

Si rischia la paranoia per voi... e anche un pò di noia e fastidio per gli altri!


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> quello che mi da fastidio e mi offende non e' tanto chi con il culo coperto/nascosto/anonimo, entra, giudica, e mette zizzania ...
> 
> ... ma la reazione di alcuni e mi fa pensare/sentire che sara' molto difficile per loro accettarci ... vi assicuro che siamo portatori sani, un po pazzerelli ma di sani principi.
> 
> ...


mi mantengo in anonimato perchè voglio in qualche modo scoprire (ed avere delle prove) il perchè questo forum è 'peggiorato'.
prendiamo, per esempio, sterminatorr: crede che io sia un utente che anche 'di la' (ma non so dove!) si è beccato tanti insulti.
il tutto, solo perchè non sono registrato e perchè ho parlato di code di paglia.
e guardacaso, è apparso immediatamente lui (nulla di personale...mi sto limitando a fare un report di quel che è accaduto).
vorrei tanto sputtanarlo dicendo a lui chi in realtà sono (e credetemi, sono un utente di questo forum da parecchio tempo).
l'anonimato mi sta servendo per capire ma anche per far capire cosa c'è che non va.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sterminator, mi spiace ma la stai facendo fuori...e di brutto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh finalmente e' il primo che riconoscete di vecchia data (ma e' relativo perche' i forum non sono stagni)...per tutti gli altri che hanno suonato lo stesso tasto degli ultimi utenti, nisba!

Pero' io ribadisco il concetto che non e' caccia alle streghe ma conoscenza dei proprio polli se uno (anonimo) appena arrivati i privi comincia a dare la colpa che Lupa non volesse scrivere piu', mentre i suoi post erano ben precedenti...e voi stessi avede detto dei casotti appena superati e sti stronzi vengono a rimesta' che la cola so' i nuovi...

ritorno a fare il conticino semplice semplice....2+2 fa ancora 4.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mari' nessun numero chiuso, ma anche da parte vostra (uso il "vostro" per l'atteggiamento comune con altri, ma ognuno fa stoiria a sè per me) non si può pretendere di ricondurre tutto alla faida di DOL e identificare in ogni utente non registrato un potenziale "nemico".
> *
> Si rischia la paranoia per voi... e anche un pò di noia e fastidio per gli altri!*


concordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io sto aspettando che si calmi tutto, che passi in fretta questo brutto momentaccio


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Concordo con Feddy...Voi di DOL, siete ben accetti...non portatevi dietro il vostro carico di vecchie ruggini, e smetete di pensare che tutto ruoti intorno al vostro vecchio sito..
Io per esempio non sapevo neanche che esistesse....
Moon flower dice cose esatte...ma non credo si riferisse propriamente a voi, e non a tutti voi , per lo meno.

Non ho capito chi è pero....


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> mi mantengo in anonimato perchè voglio in qualche modo scoprire (ed avere delle prove) il perchè questo forum è 'peggiorato'.
> prendiamo, per esempio, sterminatorr: crede che io sia un utente che anche 'di la' (ma non so dove!) si è beccato tanti insulti.
> il tutto, solo perchè non sono registrato e perchè ho parlato di code di paglia.
> e guardacaso, è apparso immediatamente lui (nulla di personale...mi sto limitando a fare un report di quel che è accaduto).
> ...


bene confermi che non si e' paranoici ma che t'avemo sgamato....

e fai sto' cup' de Teatre...oseno' non dormo stanotte....


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> mi mantengo in anonimato perchè voglio in qualche modo scoprire (ed avere delle prove) il perchè questo forum è 'peggiorato'.
> prendiamo, per esempio, sterminatorr: crede che io sia un utente che anche 'di la' (ma non so dove!) si è beccato tanti insulti.
> il tutto, solo perchè non sono registrato e perchè ho parlato di code di paglia.


... e ti sei chiesto perche' Stermi' abbia avuto questa reazione?



moon flower ha detto:


> e guardacaso, è apparso immediatamente lui (nulla di personale...mi sto limitando a fare un report di quel che è accaduto).
> vorrei tanto sputtanarlo dicendo a lui chi in realtà sono (e credetemi, sono un utente di questo forum da parecchio tempo).
> l'anonimato mi sta servendo per capire ma anche per far capire cosa c'è che non va.


che vuoi che ti dica ... leggici/studiaci, e poi facci sapere.

Buon lavoro.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> si respira un'altra aria, qui, nel forum.
> si avverte un cambiamento d'ambiente.
> quando entrai, mesi fa, lo trovai diverso. migliore.
> sto cercando di venirne a capo e di captare cos'ha cambiato questa famiglia.
> ...


Questo non e' vero... e con tutto il rispetto ti porto l'esempio di alcuni antichi battibecchi tra me e Feddy per esempio... 

Ps: Feddy perdono per averti in qualche modo accumanato a me


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*sterminatorr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> bene confermi che non si e' paranoici ma che t'avemo sgamato....
> 
> e fai sto' cup' de Teatre...oseno' non dormo stanotte....


cronologicamente parlando, sono stato io a dirvi che sono un utente di questo forum che, per via di un test personale si sta mantenendo in anonimato.
scusa, ma tu no hai sgamato proprio un ca..o!


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*erano diversi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo non e' vero... e con tutto il rispetto ti porto l'esempio di alcuni antichi battibecchi tra me e Feddy per esempio...
> 
> Ps: Feddy perdono per averti in qualche modo accumanato a me



i vostri battibecchi...erano diversi. non so spiegarti tecnicamente questa diversità, ma sai anche tu che lo erano.
e non puoi dire di no.


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> mi mantengo in anonimato perchè voglio in qualche modo scoprire (ed avere delle prove) il perchè questo forum è 'peggiorato'.
> prendiamo, per esempio, sterminatorr: crede che io sia un utente che anche 'di la' (ma non so dove!) si è beccato tanti insulti.
> il tutto, solo perchè non sono registrato e perchè ho parlato di code di paglia.
> e guardacaso, è apparso immediatamente lui (nulla di personale...mi sto limitando a fare un report di quel che è accaduto).
> ...


Un indagine poliziesca la tua...fammi sapere a cosa approdi!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo non e' vero... e con tutto il rispetto ti porto l'esempio di alcuni antichi battibecchi tra me e Feddy per esempio...
> 
> Ps: Feddy perdono per averti in qualche modo accumanato a me


Nun so se ci riuscirò!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Odi et amo, letty....odi et amo!!!


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*certo*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... e ti sei chiesto perche' Stermi' abbia avuto questa reazione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che mi sono chiesto il perchè.
ma lui non ha il diritto, ripeto, non ha il diritto di puntare il dito contro di me, di farmi passare per qualcun'altro, di rivolgersi a me in questo modo senza avere nessuna prova che io sia davvero quel che lui pensa.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> i vostri battibecchi...erano diversi. non so spiegarti tecnicamente questa diversità, ma sai anche tu che lo erano.
> e non puoi dire di no.


Ehhhhhhhhh MoonFlower ... non esistono piu' le mezze stagioni che vuoi fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... non c'e' piu' religione


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Beh diciamo che i battibecchi erano incidentali. Sorgevano nell'ambito di un discorso. E si rientrava nei ranghi.
Ora le polemiche, spesso personali, sembrano essere il centro di parecchie discussioni.
Nascono a prescindere da qualsiasi argomento.
Almeno così pare a chi legge...


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> che mi sono chiesto il perchè.
> ma lui non ha il diritto, ripeto, non ha il diritto di puntare il dito contro di me, di farmi passare per qualcun'altro, di rivolgersi a me in questo modo senza avere nessuna prova che io sia davvero quel che lui pensa.


... questi sono i rischi dell'anonimato cara/o mio


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> cronologicamente parlando, sono stato io a dirvi che sono un utente di questo forum che, per via di un test personale si sta mantenendo in anonimato.
> scusa, ma tu no hai sgamato proprio un ca..o!


 
ao' sta scusa del menga valla a raccontare a quell'handicappato che e' venuto a rimestare clonandomi amarogiuliani e chip80 o magari ti basta stare davanti ad uno specchio.....

ahahahahahahahahah

te da quello che stai dicendo dimostri che e' me che cerchi di colpire per colpire tutto il gruppo che t'ha sempre lisciato il pelo....altrimenti la tua analisi per forze di cose si sarebbe dovuta limitare temporalmente al casotto con chen a cui si riferiva La Lupa, non a noi dato che manco c'eravamo...

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Un indagine poliziesca la tua...fammi sapere a cosa approdi!!!!


ma scusa per "quest'indagine" cosa cambierebbe metterci invece la faccia di Sherlock Holes in persona se non acquisire piu' autorita'???

a Sherlock...


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*no*



Iris ha detto:


> Un indagine poliziesca la tua...fammi sapere a cosa approdi!!!!


non è un'indagine poliziesca...il fatto è che si stava così bene in questo forum...si accedeva, si postavano le varie problematiche, tutti accorrevano per dire la loro, per aiutare, per sostenere, per risolvere...ed ora, non c'è più quest'armonia.
parliamoci chiaro: avete aiutato anche me! 
ma ora, con quest'aria che tira, se dovessi avere qulche problema credo proprio che abolirei la forma pubblica...semmai, mi rifugerei da qualcuno di voi, in forma privata.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> non è un'indagine poliziesca...il fatto è che si stava così bene in questo forum...si accedeva, si postavano le varie problematiche, tutti accorrevano per dire la loro, per aiutare, per sostenere, per risolvere...ed ora, non c'è più quest'armonia.
> parliamoci chiaro: avete aiutato anche me!
> *ma ora, con quest'aria che tira, se dovessi avere qulche problema credo proprio che abolirei la forma pubblica...semmai, mi rifugerei da qualcuno di voi, in forma privata*.


Sei libero/libera di fare come credi... la responsabilita' e' tua


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Scherzavo...comunque fammi sapere realmente a cosa approdi..credo di conoscerti, anche se non ho capito chi sei.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> non è un'indagine poliziesca...il fatto è che si stava così bene in questo forum...si accedeva, si postavano le varie problematiche, tutti accorrevano per dire la loro, per aiutare, per sostenere, per risolvere...ed ora, non c'è più quest'armonia.
> parliamoci chiaro: avete aiutato anche me!
> ma ora, con quest'aria che tira, se dovessi avere qulche problema credo proprio che abolirei la forma pubblica...semmai, mi rifugerei da qualcuno di voi, in forma privata.


ecco bravo, di' a papa' in forma privata chi sei tu di vecchio, che poi triangolando con chi so' io di qui dentro, mi convinco che non sei un rimestatore.


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*giusto*



Iris ha detto:


> Beh diciamo che i battibecchi erano incidentali. Sorgevano nell'ambito di un discorso. E si rientrava nei ranghi.
> Ora le polemiche, spesso personali, sembrano essere il centro di parecchie discussioni.
> Nascono a prescindere da qualsiasi argomento.
> Almeno così pare a chi legge...


vedi che concordi con me? i vostri battibecchi erano diversi. ne sono certo perchè è da mesi che vi leggo e che intervengo.
qui, invece, sembra che ci siano delle persone (badate bene...ancora una volta non faccio i nomi ma verranno loro stessi a galla) che siano qui solo per mettere zizania e per bisticciare. Non hanno ancora postato un discorso serio, una tematica seria. Loro intervengono solo per far baldoria. Non sono qui dentro per esporre i loro problemi o per dare consigli a chi ne ha.


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

*moon flower*

L'ho già detto che sono d'accordo con te...non capisco però perchè rimani anonimo...o meglio, non riveli il tuo nick.
Indebolisci la forza di quello che dici a mio avviso.
Comunque, per carità fai tu.
Una volta che hai scoperto il perchè il forum è cambiato, cosa hai concluso?


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*moonflower*



moon flower ha detto:


> vedi che concordi con me? i vostri battibecchi erano diversi. ne sono certo perchè è da mesi che vi leggo e che intervengo.
> qui, invece, sembra che ci siano delle persone (badate bene...ancora una volta non faccio i nomi ma verranno loro stessi a galla) che siano qui solo per mettere zizania e per bisticciare. Non hanno ancora postato un discorso serio, una tematica seria. Loro intervengono solo per far baldoria. Non sono qui dentro per esporre i loro problemi o per dare consigli a chi ne ha.


 
Se è come dici, e tutto è possibile, quanto credo che durino? Chi non partecipa attivamente e costruttivamente è sempre stato ignorato.... e la noncurante indifferenza è peggio che l'alterco.... è disperante perchè non offre avversari.  Quindi se e quando si verificherà quello che paventi, pensi che avremo problemi?  Lo torno a dire, noi subiamo solo che cose che permettiamo agli altri di imporci!
D'altronde non faccio il torto a nessuno di essere così poco intelligente da autodefinirsi con un'azione inutile e infantile come quella che temi, ma se così fosse, beh sarebbe, per parafrasi, come rimproverare ad un sordo di non sentire.....
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> L'ho già detto che sono d'accordo con te...non capisco però perchè rimani anonimo...o meglio, non riveli il tuo nick.
> Indebolisci la forza di quello che dici a mio avviso.
> Comunque, per carità fai tu.
> Una volta che hai scoperto il perchè il forum è cambiato, cosa hai concluso?


aspe' che s'e' incantato sul refrain e m'ha intasato la casella dei messaggi privati  (....manco 1) sulla sua identita'........

senti "solito" bello, per me kagherai sangue anche qua, ma se ti dico "Caritas" a te cosa sovviene???

(test per test...)


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*sterminatorr*

sinceramente non ce l'ho con te.
sei tu che hai la coda di paglia e, ogni volta che scrivo ti fai avanti...come se ti sentissi tirato in causa.
rileggi gli interventi degli altri: nessuno risponde come te, perchè nessuno si sente tirato in causa.
anche questo, è un dato di fatto...non sto certamente cercando con te rogne.
se non mi credi, leggi e rileggi.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2007)

*moon...*



moon flower ha detto:


> sinceramente non ce l'ho con te.
> sei tu che hai la coda di paglia e, ogni volta che scrivo ti fai avanti...come se ti sentissi tirato in causa.
> rileggi gli interventi degli altri: nessuno risponde come te, perchè nessuno si sente tirato in causa.
> anche questo, è un dato di fatto...non sto certamente cercando con te rogne.
> se non mi credi, leggi e rileggi.


Quando dico che sta a ognuno di noi far si che il luogo sia più o meno ospitale, intendo anche che non mi par un granchè saggio rinfocolare le polemiche...che poi si dice di non gradire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Possiamo farne a meno!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

*moon flower*

Parlando di code di paglia... perche' non scrivi da registrato quale dici di essere?


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> sinceramente non ce l'ho con te.
> sei tu che hai la coda di paglia e, ogni volta che scrivo ti fai avanti...come se ti sentissi tirato in causa.
> rileggi gli interventi degli altri: nessuno risponde come te, perchè nessuno si sente tirato in causa.
> anche questo, è un dato di fatto...non sto certamente cercando con te rogne.
> se non mi credi, leggi e rileggi.


vuoi dire che e' stato un errore rispondere al tuo intervento, si doveva fare finta che tutto va mal e tutto va ben? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ed ignorare le tue allusioni che se il forum non va o va peggio di prima e' colpa nostra  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MAH! ... fai tu ...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> sinceramente non ce l'ho con te.
> sei tu che hai la coda di paglia e,* ogni volta che scrivo ti fai avanti...come se ti sentissi tirato in causa.*
> rileggi gli interventi degli altri: nessuno risponde come te, perchè nessuno si sente tirato in causa.
> anche questo, è un dato di fatto...non sto certamente cercando con te rogne.
> se non mi credi, leggi e rileggi.


anche con altri nick???

Comunque carico a chiacchiere la mia proposta di dirmi in un orecchio chi sei tu dei senior, non l'hai voluto accettare....bene chissenefrega, pascia pure ed occhio ai riferimenti oseno' vengo a darti un'altra spuntatina alle corna, dato che rischi di non passare da sotto le porte....

Serve traduzione???


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di code di paglia... perche' non scrivi da registrato quale dici di essere?


GIA'?


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*fedifrago*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando dico che sta a ognuno di noi far si che il luogo sia più o meno ospitale, intendo anche che non mi par un granchè saggio rinfocolare le polemiche...che poi si dice di non gradire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ammiro. per la tua calma. sono convinto (e ti prego di farmi notare se sbaglio!) che anche a te piacerebbe dirne 4 e dare una bella "cinquina" a chi qui dentro rompe le palle ma...per il bene del forum rimani cuccia cuccia.
lasciatelo dire: sei un grande! e sei capace di rispettare anche tutti noi utenti, con questo tuo modo d'essere. sei più che un grande.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> ti ammiro. per la tua calma. sono convinto (e ti prego di farmi notare se sbaglio!) che anche a te piacerebbe dirne 4 e dare una bella "cinquina" a chi qui dentro rompe le palle ma...per il bene del forum rimani cuccia cuccia.
> * lasciatelo dire: sei un grande! e sei capace di rispettare anche tutti noi utenti, con questo tuo modo d'essere. sei più che un grande*.


lecchinaggio di circostanza ... quanto fastidio mi da grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*anche tu*



Mari' ha detto:


> vuoi dire che e' stato un errore rispondere al tuo intervento, si doveva fare finta che tutto va mal e tutto va ben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai la coda di paglia. ho per caso fatto il tuo nome o quello di sterminatorr quando ho detto che il forum va un pelino 'male'?
ho chiaramente detto che non era necessario che facessi i nomi...tanto qualcuno si sarebbe sentito tirare in causa...
scusa, mari', ma vi state tirando da soli la zappa sui piedi.
mi fai un grosso favotre? rileggi i miei interventi. non troverai nessun nome, nessun nick-name.
per ora, vi siete fatti avanti in due, di vs. spontanea volontà.


----------



## moon flower (23 Luglio 2007)

*non ho*



Mari' ha detto:


> lecchinaggio di circostanza ... quanto fastidio mi da grrrrrrrrrrrr


chiesto nessun tuo parere. tantopiù che il post non era a te rivolto.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> chiesto nessun tuo parere. tantopiù che il post non era a te rivolto.


Il post era rivolto a tutti visto che si scrive su uno spazio pubblico ... ho espresso la Mia opinione.


*Art. 21.*​ *Tutti hanno diritto di manifestare liberamente il proprio pensiero                con la parola, lo scritto e ogni altro mezzo di diffusione. *
*La stampa non può essere soggetta ad autorizzazioni o censure.*
*Si può procedere a sequestro soltanto per atto motivato                dell'autorità giudiziaria nel caso di delitti, per i quali                la legge sulla stampa espressamente lo autorizzi, o nel caso di                violazione delle norme che la legge stessa prescriva per l'indicazione                dei responsabili.*
*In tali casi, quando vi sia assoluta urgenza e non sia possibile                il tempestivo intervento dell'autorità giudiziaria, il sequestro                della stampa periodica può essere eseguito da ufficiali di                polizia giudiziaria, che devono immediatamente, e non mai oltre                ventiquattro ore, fare denunzia all'autorità giudiziaria.                Se questa non lo convalida nelle ventiquattro ore successive, il                sequestro s'intende revocato e privo di ogni effetto. *
*La legge può stabilire, con norme di carattere generale,                che siano resi noti i mezzi di finanziamento della stampa periodica.*
*Sono vietate le pubblicazioni a stampa, gli spettacoli e tutte                le altre manifestazioni contrarie al buon costume. La legge stabilisce                provvedimenti adeguati a prevenire e a reprimere le violazioni.


*Purtoppo sono pochi ad osservarla e rispettarla.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> ti ammiro. per la tua calma. sono convinto (e ti prego di farmi notare se sbaglio!) che anche a te piacerebbe dirne 4 e dare una bella "cinquina" a chi qui dentro rompe le palle ma...per il bene del forum rimani cuccia cuccia.
> lasciatelo dire: sei un grande! e sei capace di rispettare anche tutti noi utenti, con questo tuo modo d'essere. sei più che un grande.


Sulla grandezza di Feddy ne discutero' in sua presenza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pero' senti, tu stai denunciando un comportamento in anonimato, nel senso che sei un registrato ma preferisci non registrarti per fare tali denuncie... In ogni posto ci saranno persone piu' o meno simpatiche.. cio' accade anche virtualmente... credo che tutti abbiano utenti con cui si trovano meglio che con altri... probabilmente anche tu... cosi' come Feddy... ma questa e' normale amministrazione... Posso capire il tuo malessere, ma da registrata/ non registrata quale sei ora risulti piu' come l'ennesima attaccabrighe, che come un _onesto_ utente


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2007)

Si, concordo con lettrice.
Se si denuncia qualche cosa, sarebbe meglio firmarsi in maniera riconoscibile.
Rimanere nell'anonimato non è di alcuna utilità e non fa che alimentare i malumori di chi legge.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, concordo con lettrice.
> Se si denuncia qualche cosa, sarebbe meglio firmarsi in maniera riconoscibile.
> * Rimanere nell'anonimato non è di alcuna utilità e non fa che alimentare i malumori di chi legge.*


... specialmente in questo momento critico (per noi) ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Appunto*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... specialmente in questo momento critico (per noi) ...


 
E che grazie a questi inutili alterchi rischia di diventarlo anche per noi..... 
Se quello che si rimpiange è il "buon tempo antico" forse non è questo il modo migliore per ripristinarlo. 
Inviterei cortesemente tutti a evitar di continuare a rimestrare in un argomento che ormai può solo creare dissidi e malintesi.
Che ognuno si tenga i nick che preferisce ed i rancori o i malintesi che sentono giusti visto che la capacità di chiarirvi non riuscite a trovarla. 

Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

Oggi c'e'  di tutto: rumore di ferraglia dal passato... sonagli dal presente... si apetta il rientro del crotalo dalla Liguria e cinghiali dalla Sardegna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Il forum sara' pure cambiato, ma non sia mai che ci si faccia mancare qualcosa


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *E che grazie a questi inutili alterchi rischia di diventarlo anche per noi.....*
> Se quello che si rimpiange è il "buon tempo antico" forse non è questo il modo migliore per ripristinarlo.
> Inviterei cortesemente tutti a evitar di continuare a rimestrare in un argomento che ormai può solo creare dissidi e malintesi.
> Che ognuno si tenga i nick che preferisce ed i rancori o i malintesi che sentono giusti visto che la capacità di chiarirvi non riuscite a trovarla.
> ...


... ne ho gia parlato ieri della vostra pazienza:

http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2115&page=3

sarebbe ora di guardare avanti


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... ne ho gia parlato ieri della vostra pazienza:
> 
> http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2115&page=3
> 
> sarebbe ora di guardare avanti


 
Io sono d'accordo, la speranza è che lo siano anche gli altri, TUTTI gli altri, e non  faccio distinzioni ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi c'e' di tutto: rumore di ferraglia dal passato... sonagli dal presente... si apetta il rientro del crotalo dalla Liguria e cinghiali dalla Sardegna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Al presente hai dimenticato .... lo jename!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

*Una domanda*

Una domanda rivolta ai *SOLI* neo utenti, ovvero gli ex "dollisti".
Siete sicuri di esservi accasati nel giusto modo, qui in tradimento.it? Se sbaglio, *me ne scuso* ma mi è sembrato che avete chiesto asilo politico e che più che portare avanti tra di voi vecchi discorsi non avete fatto.
Capite l'irritazione (si dice così?!?) che possono provare certi iscritti? Se voi foste entrati, vi foste un minimo presentati, aveste illustrato con calma la vostra situazione, aveste postato qualche serio argomento (o anche solo dato serio riscontro agli altri qui presenti), probabilmente, ora, nessuno vi criticherebbe.
Caspiterina, rileggete i vostri interventi...sembra quasi che siate entrati qui ma non ve ne fotte un'emerito cazzo (parola grossa e volgare ma come si dice a Roma, quando ce vò ce vò) del principale e prioritario argomento di questo sito, ovvero il tradimento. Scusate se aggiungo che mi vengono forti dubbi sul come mai siete stati bannati. Cazzo, se anche in D.O.L. vi comportavate in questo modo...
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta ai *SOLI* neo utenti, ovvero gli ex "dollisti".
> Siete sicuri di esservi accasati nel giusto modo, qui in tradimento.it? Se sbaglio, *me ne scuso* ma mi è sembrato che avete chiesto asilo politico e che più che portare avanti tra di voi vecchi discorsi non avete fatto.
> Capite l'irritazione (si dice così?!?) che possono provare certi iscritti? Se voi foste entrati, vi foste un minimo presentati, aveste illustrato con calma la vostra situazione, aveste postato qualche serio argomento (o anche solo dato serio riscontro agli altri qui presenti), probabilmente, ora, nessuno vi criticherebbe.
> Caspiterina, rileggete i vostri interventi...sembra quasi che siate entrati qui ma non ve ne fotte un'emerito cazzo (parola grossa e volgare ma come si dice a Roma, quando ce vò ce vò) del principale e prioritario argomento di questo sito, ovvero il tradimento. *Scusate se aggiungo che mi vengono forti dubbi sul come mai siete stati bannati. Cazzo, se anche in D.O.L. vi comportavate in questo modo...*
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


ascolta tu da utente registrato il 28-11-2006 sei con 40 messaggi all'attivo....io registrato il 13-07-2007 ne ho 182 (anzi 183)....convengo che secondo il tuo metro di giudizio i miei tu li possa considerare pieni di kazzate nei 3d in cui intervengo, mentre secondo il mio da quel poco tempo che sto qua, non m'hai colpito particolarmente per intensita'....

ora se c'e' da sostenere un'esame di ammissione, tu fai parte della commissione???E' solo curiosita'!























Ps: ma dai se ti vuoi togliere questi dubbi perche' non ti vai a fare un giro li' fai un search con i nick???

Non mi fare sforzare per il riassunto che potrebbe essere di parte...


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ascolta tu da utente registrato il 28-11-2006 sei con 40 messaggi all'attivo....io registrato il 13-07-2007 ne ho 182 (*anzi 183*)....convengo che secondo il tuo metro di giudizio i miei tu li possa considerare pieni di kazzate nei 3d in cui intervengo, mentre secondo il mio da quel poco tempo che sto qua, non m'hai colpito particolarmente per intensita'....
> 
> ora se c'e' da sostenere un'esame di ammissione, tu fai parte della commissione???E' solo curiosita'!
> 
> ...


ma ch'e' si ricomincia?


UFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Stermi' io ne ho di piu tie' 438 con questo


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma ch'e' si ricomincia?
> 
> 
> UFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


e sara' lo smemorato di prima che se sara' ricordato con che nick "pregnante" era gia' registrato qua!


----------



## Old Angel (23 Luglio 2007)

Certo che non si può dire che non seguite il tema del forum, visto che continuate a prendervi per le corna


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Certo che non si può dire che non seguite il tema del forum, visto che continuate a prendervi per le corna



Corna, corna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dici a me?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Una domanda rivolta ai *SOLI* neo utenti, ovvero gli ex "dollisti".
> Siete sicuri di esservi accasati nel giusto modo, qui in tradimento.it? Se sbaglio, *me ne scuso* ma mi è sembrato che avete chiesto asilo politico e che più che portare avanti tra di voi vecchi discorsi non avete fatto.
> Capite l'irritazione (si dice così?!?) che possono provare certi iscritti? Se voi foste entrati, vi foste un minimo presentati, aveste illustrato con calma la vostra situazione, aveste postato qualche serio argomento (o anche solo dato serio riscontro agli altri qui presenti), probabilmente, ora, nessuno vi criticherebbe.
> Caspiterina, rileggete i vostri interventi...sembra quasi che siate entrati qui ma non ve ne fotte un'emerito cazzo (parola grossa e volgare ma come si dice a Roma, quando ce vò ce vò) del principale e prioritario argomento di questo sito, ovvero il tradimento. Scusate se aggiungo che mi vengono forti dubbi sul come mai siete stati bannati. Cazzo, se anche in D.O.L. vi comportavate in questo modo...
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


anche tu hai ragione...
la mia colpa è che quando soffrivo io per un tradimento e susseguente crisi matrimoniale, non esistevate ancora. parlo del '99/2000.
pensa che adesso sono passata all'altra sponda. sono io che tradisco. non so cosa tradisco, ma tradisco (?).
bon, era per dirti che nella vita tutto è mutevole, e quello che oggi sembra la fine del mondo, magari fra qualche anno non sarà che un triste ricordo e non farà più così male.
e però senti, sei tu che non sei molto presente nel forum, perché io mi sono presentata eccome. ho aperto un topic appositamente per quello.
per tutto il resto: ci sta che siamo un po' invadenti, è inutile negarlo...e mi dispiace se ogni spesso salta fuori qualche casino per colpa nostra.
cosa vuoi che ti dica, non siamo abituati alle belle maniere. siamo selvatici dentro.
in ogni caso, cerca anche tu di capirci. sarebbe come se un tot numero di persone di questo forum, a torto o a ragione, si vedessero esiliare di punto in bianco...non so, fai te..
non è facilissimo da digerire...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Certo che non si può dire che non seguite il tema del forum, visto che continuate a prendervi per le corna


ao' ma con chi ce l'hai???

Ma parla per te, please...tze'...(almeno...che io sappia...nooo... enno'...vade retro...pussa via...scio', pensiero infame!)


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma con chi ce l'hai???
> 
> Ma parla per te, please...tze'...(almeno...che io sappia...nooo... enno'...vade retro...pussa via...scio', pensiero infame!)


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ascolta tu da utente registrato il *28-11-2006* sei con 40 messaggi all'attivo....io registrato il 13-07-2007 ne ho 182 (anzi 183)....convengo che secondo il tuo metro di giudizio i miei tu li possa considerare pieni di kazzate nei 3d in cui intervengo, mentre secondo il mio da quel poco tempo che sto qua, non m'hai colpito particolarmente per intensita'....
> 
> ora se c'e' da sostenere un'esame di ammissione, tu fai parte della commissione???E' solo curiosita'!
> 
> ...


...inutile sottolineare che tu cerchi litigio, e solo quello.
In realtà sono iscritto dal 28-6-2007, ma non ti do dell'ignorante per il non saper nemmeno leggere, perchè io ho rispetto di te.
Non è il numero d'interventi che fa il cervello di ognuno di noi, bensì ciò che ogni intervento contiene. E anche qui, non ti do dell'ignorante per i contenuti (sempre che contengano qualcosa di sano e serio) dei tuoi interventi, perchè io ho rispetto di te. Meglio 1 intervento sensato che 1000 insensati.
Hai risposto in modo sgarbato al tizio/alla tizia che non era registrato/a...ma vedo che rispondi in modo sgarbato anche a me. Eppure sono registrato e non mi nascondo dietro ad un anonimato.
Non c'è nessun esame d'ammissione per accedere nei forum. Ci vuole solo un può di buon senso.
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche tu hai ragione...
> la mia colpa è che quando soffrivo io per un tradimento e susseguente crisi matrimoniale, non esistevate ancora. parlo del '99/2000.
> pensa che adesso sono passata all'altra sponda. sono io che tradisco. non so cosa tradisco, ma tradisco (?).
> bon, era per dirti che nella vita tutto è mutevole, e quello che oggi sembra la fine del mondo, magari fra qualche anno non sarà che un triste ricordo e non farà più così male.
> ...


...se ti chiedessi il perchè vi hanno esiliato, mi rispondereste con un riscontro di parte. Vorrei proprio conoscere la verità su quest'esilio. Non so quanto tu conosca "Sterminatorr"...ma credo di capire il perchè del suo esilio. Non si può ragionare con lui (vedi i suoi numerosissimi ed utilissimi interventi).
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...inutile sottolineare che tu cerchi litigio, e solo quello.
> In realtà sono iscritto dal 28-6-2007, ma non ti do dell'ignorante per il non saper nemmeno leggere, perchè io ho rispetto di te.
> Non è il numero d'interventi che fa il cervello di ognuno di noi, bensì ciò che ogni intervento contiene. E anche qui, non ti do dell'ignorante per i contenuti (sempre che contengano qualcosa di sano e serio) dei tuoi interventi, perchè io ho rispetto di te. Meglio 1 intervento sensato che 1000 insensati.
> Hai risposto in modo sgarbato al tizio/alla tizia che non era registrato/a...ma vedo che rispondi in modo sgarbato anche a me. Eppure sono registrato e non mi nascondo dietro ad un anonimato.
> ...


appunto ... vai a leggere cosa scrive Stermi' in giro nel forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tanto per farti un'idea del personaggio, dddai


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> appunto ... vai a leggere cosa scrive Stermi' in giro nel forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...lo "lodi" perchè lo conosci o lo lodi (assecondi) perchè è irrecuperabile? Sii sincera. E se non vuoi rispondere pubblicamente (perchè lui leggerebbe la tua risposta), visto che io sono registrato puoi sempre contattarmi in privato.
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...se ti chiedessi il perchè vi hanno esiliato, mi rispondereste con un riscontro di parte. Vorrei proprio conoscere la verità su quest'esilio. Non so quanto tu conosca "Sterminatorr"...ma credo di capire il perchè del suo esilio. Non si può ragionare con lui *(vedi i suoi numerosissimi ed utilissimi interventi).*
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>



... poi dici ch'e' lui che attacca/provoca ... te la stai cercando eh?


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...lo "lodi" perchè lo conosci o lo lodi (assecondi) perchè è irrecuperabile? Sii sincera. E se non vuoi rispondere pubblicamente (perchè lui leggerebbe la tua risposta), visto che io sono registrato puoi sempre contattarmi in privato.
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


Non lo lodo, riconosco le sue capacita'/qualita' ... guarda che anche tra me e lui ce le siamo date, ma tante e di brutto ...


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... poi dici ch'e' lui che attacca/provoca ... te la stai cercando eh?


...si da il caso che la mia si chiama reazione a provocazioni. Cerca di ragionare con una certa cronologia dei fatti. Io mi sono rivolto agli ex "dollisti" in un modo che è più che educato. Lui mi ha risposto con un diverso tono (con delle stronzate...e mo ti sfido a dire che lo sto provocando...leggi i suoi interventi e vediamo un po' se li trovi sensati).
Sono io o lui che attacca e provoca?
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non lo lodo, riconosco le sue *capacita'/qualita'* ... guarda che anche tra me e lui ce le siamo date, ma tante e di brutto ...


...azzzzzzz, vai sul pesante...mi parli di sue capacità/qualità...caso di difficile risoluzione. Di un po', ma tu le noti? Ma le noti da ciò che scrive o vi conoscete in privato e, appunto in privato ha un'altra personalità?
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (23 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*

...però hai ragione: parli di sue qualità/capacità...ma non di sue ottime qualità/capacità...quindi, se non ben specificato, potrebbero essere anche pessime...
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...inutile sottolineare che tu cerchi litigio, e solo quello.
> In realtà sono iscritto dal 28-6-2007, ma non ti do dell'ignorante per il non saper nemmeno leggere, perchè io ho rispetto di te.
> Non è il numero d'interventi che fa il cervello di ognuno di noi, bensì ciò che ogni intervento contiene. E anche qui, non ti do dell'ignorante per i contenuti (sempre che contengano qualcosa di sano e serio) dei tuoi interventi, perchè io ho rispetto di te. Meglio 1 intervento sensato che 1000 insensati.
> Hai risposto in modo sgarbato al tizio/alla tizia che non era registrato/a...ma vedo che rispondi in modo sgarbato anche a me. Eppure sono registrato e non mi nascondo dietro ad un anonimato.
> ...


ti ringrazio della svista che pero' ti abbassano la media ad un livello ben peggiore....



























senti un po' a me sembra che il litigio lo stai cercando tu perche' sei dicotomico quando affermi che sei educato ma dici che i miei posts (tutti) contengono solo kazzate....

Bene io ti rispondo che se hai questo metro di giudizio degli altri, con annessa tua decodifica della situazione personale, non mi meraviglierei poi se tu fossi nel guano fino al collo, ma non avendo idea della profondita' dei tuoi 40 interventi e' solo azzardo....ahahahahahah, percio' o cambi soggetto da psicanalizzare o interagisci come si deve su un argomento precipuo e non su generiche provocazioni, perche' ti ripeto...come pissicologo sei una chiavica...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...si da il caso che la mia si chiama reazione a provocazioni. *Cerca di ragionare con una certa cronologia dei fatti*. Io mi sono rivolto agli ex "dollisti" in un modo che è più che educato. Lui mi ha risposto con un diverso tono (con delle stronzate...e mo ti sfido a dire che lo sto provocando...leggi i suoi interventi e vediamo un po' se li trovi sensati).
> Sono io o lui che attacca e provoca?
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


strano anche tu usi la cronologia per dimostrare presunte mie provocazioni, come lo smemorato di Collegno di prima???



























Ma vi sfornano in serie al Cepu e poi ve buttano qua per farvi le ossa???


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...però hai ragione: parli di sue qualità/capacità...ma non di sue ottime qualità/capacità...quindi, se non ben specificato, potrebbero essere anche pessime...
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


AO' MA ANCHE TU HAI COME SCOPO UNICO DELLA TUA VITA DI FARE SLALOM TRA I COGLIONI DI STO' KAZZO DI STERMINATORR????

okkey le tue qualita' so' immensamente piu' elevate rispetto alle mie, chemmifrega??? (er medico dice di accontentare sempre oseno' sbarellano!)


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> ...però hai ragione: parli di sue qualità/capacità...ma non di sue ottime qualità/capacità...quindi, se non ben specificato, potrebbero essere anche pessime...
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>



Della serie: Ti capisco!

Se attraverso la tua condotta e la tua  opera non riesci a piacere a tutti, accontentati dipiacere a  pochi. *Piacere a molti non sempre è un bene. *( Schiller  )

ed e' li la questione, Stermi piace a pochi ( spero che siano anche buoni visto che sono una di quei pochi)


a buon intenditore ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> AO' MA ANCHE TU HAI COME SCOPO UNICO DELLA TUA VITA DI FARE SLALOM TRA I COGLIONI DI STO' KAZZO DI STERMINATORR????
> 
> okkey le tue qualita' so' immensamente piu' elevate rispetto alle mie, chemmifrega??? (er medico dice di accontentare sempre oseno' sbarellano!)


Ma cazzarola sei sempre tutto spettinato con quei quattro pili che ti ritrovi sulla capoccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... eccoti il pettine/spazzola mettiti in ordine


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma cazzarola sei sempre tutto spettinato con quei quattro pili che ti ritrovi sulla capoccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah grazie....devo farmi trovare in ordine per il prossimo, visto che fedele se n'e' annato....mo' chi verra'??? Chissa' chi lo sa'???


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah grazie....devo farmi trovare in ordine per il prossimo, visto che fedele se n'e' annato....mo' chi verra'??? Chissa' chi lo sa'???


... pero' pure tu con questo avatar del cacchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













potevi trovare di meglio, no?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pero' pure tu con questo avatar del cacchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perche' ero cosi' bello a 5 anni???

Scommetto che se arriva FA mi diventa geloso per i capelli....







































Ps:ma 'n'do sta' ZAZA?


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> perche' ero cosi' bello a 5 anni???
> 
> Scommetto che se arriva FA mi diventa geloso per i capelli....
> 
> ...


... e lo chiedi a me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    BOH!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e lo chiedi a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


message into the bottle....('na gassosa)


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al presente hai dimenticato .... lo jename!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La jena al presente dorme in attesa di qualche animale morente da terminare


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La jena al presente dorme in attesa di qualche animale morente da terminare


 
Che jena angelica, aspetta la cara salma....a brevissimo termine!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Che jena angelica, aspetta la cara salma....a brevissimo termine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che vuoi,  son pigra... le carcasse mica si trovano al supermercato... magari all' Esselunga forse, forse...


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Mi dispiace enormemente per Lupa... che la situazione sarebbe degenerata era chiaro un pò a tutti!Anche a me accade quel che accade ad Ari...il piacere nel venir qui e venuto meno già da un pò...lo scrissi già un pò di tempo fà indicandone le cause....attualmente scrivo molto di rado...e sbagliando anche io son finito in qualche polemica di troppo!!Il disagio di Lupa lo faccio anche  mio...è il disagio  di chi viene qui su questo forum in cerca di aiuto,e magari si sente offeso e vilipeso perchè ha commesso un errore nello scrivere,o peggio perchè qualcuno definisce la sua storia banale!!!Brujia ma a te sembra guisto?Non è mai successo nulla di così serio...adesso qui ci si deve anche preoccupare delle virgole e degli accenti...della dimestichezza che ognuno di noi ha con una tastiera!!!Son queste le finalità che si prefigge questo forum?Un solo utente non ha questo potere...ma la mollezza di chi gli gira intorno sì....Speravo che dopo quell'episodio increscioso,le cose sarebbero cambiate,incredibilmente son anche peggiorate,problemi ci saranno ancora...sempre dalla stessa parte,e per gli stessi motivi!!Lupa mi dispiace tanto!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2007)

*leone*



leone ha detto:


> Mi dispiace enormemente per Lupa... che la situazione sarebbe degenerata era chiaro un pò a tutti!Anche a me accade quel che accade ad Ari...il piacere nel venir qui e venuto meno già da un pò...lo scrissi già un pò di tempo fà indicandone le cause....attualmente scrivo molto di rado...e sbagliando anche io son finito in qualche polemica di troppo!!Il disagio di Lupa lo faccio anche mio...è il disagio di chi viene qui su questo forum in cerca di aiuto,e magari si sente offeso e vilipeso perchè ha commesso un errore nello scrivere,o peggio perchè qualcuno definisce la sua storia banale!!!Brujia ma a te sembra guisto?Non è mai successo nulla di così serio...adesso qui ci si deve anche preoccupare delle virgole e degli accenti...della dimestichezza che ognuno di noi ha con una tastiera!!!Son queste le finalità che si prefigge questo forum?Un solo utente non ha questo potere...ma la mollezza di chi gli gira intorno sì....Speravo che dopo quell'episodio increscioso,le cose sarebbero cambiate,incredibilmente son anche peggiorate,problemi ci saranno ancora...sempre dalla stessa parte,e per gli stessi motivi!!Lupa mi dispiace tanto!!!


Cerco di rispondere a questa "querelle" una volta per tutte anche se, e lo ribadisco, non ho titolo per pontificare o spiegare poichè valgo come qualunque altro utente........qui siamo pari tutti indistintamente.
E' evidente che qualche problema è sorto, così come è evidente che qualche utente ha creduto o crede di potersi muovere come un elefante in una cristalleria. 
E lo abbiamo anche ripreso, 
Ora anche questa piccola dissidenza dovuta comunque ad un adattamento spero vada ad estinguersi. Tutti entrando chi più chi meno hanno dovuto, portando la propria caratterialità, essere accettato/a od integrarsi facendosi accettare. Dubito che oggi si sia di fronte ad adulti irresponsabili, quindi ho la convinzione che tutto rientrerà.
Tu parli di Lupa e del suo disagio.... me ne spiace, ma se rammenti proprio all'inizio qualche utente si lamentò del suo modo un po' troppo crudo ed aggressivo di esprimersi; un po' lei cercò di limare, un po' noi accettammo il suo modo di esprimersi ed alla fine divenne tutto molto semplice.
Mi spiace certamente che Lupa non intervenga, ma terrei presente anche che forse oggi ha qualcosa di meglio da fare oltre all'intervenire qui, visto che nel frattempo ha trovato un amore "vero" che, a mio avviso, e fortunatamente, la sta impegnando a tempo pieno, diversamente da prima che interveniva spesso per parlare della inconsistenza degli incontri o delle compagnie che aveva.
Io sono per la chiarezza assoluta, quindi se è vero che il forum può avere qualche problema, credo che come qualunque altra contrarietà passerà, così come è vero che anche le persone cambiano e, nei combiamenti esistenziali, mai proprio mai esiste un solo fattore scatenante.... salvo che non si tratti di un incidente stradale o di una malattia! 
Precispo inoltre che qui NON ci si deve preoccupare assolutamente di virgole o altro perchè tutti si esprimevano e si sono espressi in modo non reprensibile, libero e rispettoso; chi lo avesse fatto per scarsa abitudine alla linea di questo forum è stato cortesemente avvisato, come lo è tuttora, se insisterà verrà pregato pubblicamente di astenersi, se perseguirà le sue sgradevoli abitudini valuteremo il da farsi tutti insieme.
Questo è cercare il bene di un forum, che è fatto di noi e che fra noi possiamo gestire e ripulire se il caso..... gettare la spugna è la via più facile!
Io credo che tutto quello che si ha di gradevole, se in qualche modo viene segnato, deve essere supportato da chi ci tiene. Se così non fosse quando scoppia la guerra o viene invaso un Paese, invece della Resistenza troveremmo solo dei fuoriusciti e delle persone che cercano di andare a stare meglio altrove...... il paragone è forte ma eloquente!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Mi dispiace enormemente per Lupa... che la situazione sarebbe degenerata era chiaro un pò a tutti!Anche a me accade quel che accade ad Ari...il piacere nel venir qui e venuto meno già da un pò...lo scrissi già un pò di tempo fà indicandone le cause....attualmente scrivo molto di rado...e sbagliando anche io son finito in qualche polemica di troppo!!Il disagio di Lupa lo faccio anche mio...è il disagio di chi viene qui su questo forum in cerca di aiuto,e magari si sente offeso e vilipeso perchè ha commesso un errore nello scrivere,o peggio perchè qualcuno definisce la sua storia banale!!!Brujia ma a te sembra guisto?Non è mai successo nulla di così serio...adesso qui ci si deve anche preoccupare delle virgole e degli accenti...della dimestichezza che ognuno di noi ha con una tastiera!!!Son queste le finalità che si prefigge questo forum?Un solo utente non ha questo potere...ma la mollezza di chi gli gira intorno sì....Speravo che dopo quell'episodio increscioso,le cose sarebbero cambiate,incredibilmente son anche peggiorate,problemi ci saranno ancora...sempre dalla stessa parte,e per gli stessi motivi!!Lupa mi dispiace tanto!!!


Leone...hmmm hmmm.. anche tu a offese non scherzi


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (24 Luglio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Leone...hmmm hmmm.. anche tu a offese non scherzi


Lo domando a te, come lo domanderei agli utenti muniti di cervello e sentimento: perchè, quando qualcuno interviene e, senza peli sulla lingua scrive spudoratamente la verità (come ha fatto leone, per esempio) gli si da contro invece che intervenire sottolineando questa verità, con la speranza di risolvere i problemi? Pensi davvero che Leone abbia offeso.....o dentro di te sai bene che ha dichiarato il vero.....e la verità, purtroppo, offende?
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Lo domando a te, come lo domanderei agli utenti muniti di cervello e sentimento: perchè, quando qualcuno interviene e, senza peli sulla lingua scrive spudoratamente la verità (come ha fatto leone, per esempio) gli si da contro invece che intervenire sottolineando questa verità, con la speranza di risolvere i problemi? Pensi davvero che Leone abbia offeso.....o dentro di te sai bene che ha dichiarato il vero.....e la verità, purtroppo, offende?
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


Guarda che _la verita' offende_ non lo devi dire a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Leone spesso ha fatto interventi poco carini e si becca le conseguenze... io il malessere non lo avverto e l'ho detto piu' volte... sono ancora qua infatti... per altro Leone credo parli di Chensamurai contro il quale non ho nulla...

Comunque non capisco il tuo tono d'accusa... la mia posizione non e' mai mutata, i cambiamenti avvengono... tutto qui


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

*24/7/2007*

Allora qual'e' l'argomento del giorno?


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Le donne sono come le melanzane: per crescere diritte hanno bisogno del bastone!


E' cio' che realmente pensi delle donne?


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice non ho alcuna intenzione di aprire un contenzioso con te...è semplicemente questione di prevenire...son contennto di beccarmi le conseguenze...meglio questo che un omertoso silenzio....e preferisco la mia posizione alla tua...sempre con il dovuto rispetto!!!ti saluto!!


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Fedeleorgoglioso,grazie per l'attestato...mi fà piacere di non esser l'unico ad aver capito....!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Lettrice non ho alcuna intenzione di aprire un contenzioso con te...è semplicemente questione di prevenire...son contennto di beccarmi le conseguenze...meglio questo che un omertoso silenzio....e preferisco la mia posizione alla tua...sempre con il dovuto rispetto!!!ti saluto!!


Leone perche' dovresti... e' bene che ognuno mantenga la propria posizione... altrimenti la barca si sbilancia


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

La barca così prende acqua....ed è scarsamente bilanciata!!!


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (24 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' cio' che realmente pensi delle donne?


No, la mia è una firma umoristica. 
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> No, la mia è una firma umoristica.
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


occchei.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> La barca così prende acqua....ed è scarsamente bilanciata!!!


Non mi pare Leone... tu non sie neanche registrato ma ti lamenti... al contrario i fondatori del forum (escludendo l'amico mio sadico) sono ancora qua... vedi tu'... poi se devi scrivere solo ed esclusivamente per lamentarti non vedo per quale motivo gli utenti dovrebbero dar credito alle tue lamentele... ti metti alla stregua di uno dei miliardi di cloni


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice non mi son registrato per motivi personali....non credo che le mie opinioni siano piu o meno rispettabili se mi registro o meno!!!Lamentele?Ho solo espresso la mia opinione...che poi tu chiaramente non la condividi per ovvi motivi pazienza!!Così come risulta solo a te che io abbia fatto interventi duri....ho semplicemente preso una posizione distante dalla tua....fortunatamente molto distante!!Non mi sono mai permesso di attaccare od offendere qualcuno prima di un certo ingresso!!Mi spiace Lettrice ma credo che Fedeleorgoglioso abbia ragione...vedremo se il tempo mi darà ragione o meno!Resta cmq il fatto,che dà un certo punto in poi l'aria qui è cambiata..qualcuno prova disagio..e altri come Lupa non scrivono piu...capisco che magari La lupa non ti era simpatica...a me lo era e mi dispiace!Mi dispiace il disagio..che si respira..e mi assumo anche le mie responsabilità...e mi ''becco quello che mi merito''forse la tua poca simpatia nei miei confronti!!Chiaramente la cosa è reciproca...!


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2007)

*Leone e Loreno*

Rispetto la vostra opinione e la vostra scelta, e non mi permetto di giudicare quale posizione sia migliore perchè questo è già un modo di discriminare.
Vorrei solo farvi notare che se la vostra posizione fosse stata quella tenuta fin fdall'inizio questo forum sarebbe un club esclusivo in cui ci si racconterenbbero gli stessi convenevoli tutti i giorni!
La verità è che, senza offesa per nessuno, quando qualcosa a cui teniamo ci interessa, dovremmo cercare di "difenderla e preservarla" da quelli che consideriamo attacchi!
Ergo, per dirla alla Kennedy, non vale il "cosa può fare il forum per noi, ma cosa possiamo fare noi per il forum"!!!!
Questo forum ha aiutato molte persone, se si ritiene abbia qualche difficoltà ci sono due atteggiamenti: andarsene o restare e partecipare per quanto possibile al suo ripristino circa lì'idea iniziale che ne avevamo!
Questa è una libera scelta, quindi decidere per la prima o per la secionda dipende dal carattere e dall'indole, ma nessuna delle due offre patenti di priorità o di eccellenza... si tratta solo di fare quello che si decide ci stia bene, rispettando le scelte altrui.
Qualunque altra aggiunta credo sia a questo punto superflua ed inefficace; quello che intendiamo circa il dare l'idea del forum che vogliamo lo si fa prima e meglio con l'esempio che con gli arzigogoli.... un fatto supplisce a 1000 parole.
Bruja


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Brujia potevo farmi i fatti miei....invece ho preferito prendere posizione contro chi minava e  mina attualmente la serenità del forum....non ha la presunzione di pensare che abbia fatto la cosa giusta,ma è quello che ho sentito di fare e non solo per me,ma per tutti quelli che farebbero volentieri a meno di certi personaggi!!!Poi ci mancherebbe...non possiam essere un clan...ma che almeno non vengano superati certi limiti...e per i miei gusti qualcuno nei limiti non ci è mai stato!Penso sia evidente che non son l'unico a pensarla così...!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Brujia potevo farmi i fatti miei....invece ho preferito prendere posizione contro chi minava e mina attualmente la serenità del forum....non ha la presunzione di pensare che abbia fatto la cosa giusta,ma è quello che ho sentito di fare e non solo per me,ma per tutti quelli che farebbero volentieri a meno di certi personaggi!!!Poi ci mancherebbe...non possiam essere un clan...ma che almeno non vengano superati certi limiti...e per i miei gusti qualcuno nei limiti non ci è mai stato!Penso sia evidente che non son l'unico a pensarla così...!


Ma tu sei il soloto registrato/non registrato per comodita'?


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Dove sarebbe la comodità?dove?Solo motivi personali!!Un saluto!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)




----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ti capisco.............!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Brujia potevo farmi i fatti miei....invece ho preferito prendere posizione contro chi minava e  mina attualmente la serenità del forum....non ha la presunzione di pensare che abbia fatto la cosa giusta,ma è quello che ho sentito di fare e non solo per me,ma per tutti quelli che farebbero volentieri a meno di certi personaggi!!!Poi ci mancherebbe...non possiam essere un clan...ma che almeno non vengano superati certi limiti...e per i miei gusti qualcuno nei limiti non ci è mai stato!Penso sia evidente che non son l'unico a pensarla così...!


Leone lo sai che sei noioso e chiagnone?

Il forum siamo tutti ed e' di tutti, e se qualcuno alza il gomito (puo' capitare a tutti) qualche volta sono sicura che poi sapra' recuperare in seguito (sempre se e' una persona intelligente) ... e se invece e' uno/a stupido/a si scava la fossa da solo/a ... i rompi ciglioni hanno vita breve.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Forza Leone, perche non dai il buono esempio ... apri un bel post di quelli forti, profondi


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2007)

*Cucù!*

Oh! La smettete che mi fischiano le orecchie???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Doveroso: ringrazio qui come altrove quelli che mi hanno salutato e scritto e ribadisco: ragà! Non sono mica morta!!! [faccina che fa le corna]... Checcazzo! Su col morale!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ri-doveroso: (e sì che una volta mi dicevano che mi spiego bene e pigliavo pure nove al tema in classe ma che si vede che invecchiando si peggiora....)

Smentisco categoricamente Bruja.
Io sono felice ed innamorata ma non ha a che vedere un fico secco col mio stare o non stare qua sopra. Ci starei volentieri comunque a raccontare di me o di altri se mi piacesse; ma non mi piace più.

Concordo con lei riguardo ai cambiamenti, in quanto Campionessa Mondiale di cambiamento repentino sui 10 piani (intendesi minuti netti).
Infatti il forum è cambiato (evviva il cambiamento!) la Lupa non ci sta dentro (rievviva il cambiamento!).

Compris? Nessuno piange; c'ho un bel sorriso, tra 4 giorni parto per le vacanze... peccato, ci stavo bene, ora non ci sto più. Certo mi mancano certi scherzi, certe belle chiacchierate, certe persone... come di ritorno, leggo che mancano a chi di voi mi ha scritto... ma... oh! Così è la vita, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci si ritroverà, magari!

Ri-ultimissimissimo inciso:
Per quanto riguarda me, *parlo solo per me*, non venitemi a fare il discorso boia chi molla.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io lotto sempre per le cose che amo. L'ho fatto anche qua. Ho spaccato i coglioni; l'ho fatto scherzando, l'ho fatto incazzandomi, l'ho fatto come potevo.
A modo mio c'ho provato a mantenere le cose sul livello che piaceva a me.

Oh! Non ci sono riuscita. Giusto? E quindi porto via gli anzulli.

Altri forse pensano di riuscirci con la tanto caldeggiata indifferenza.
Guardandoci negli occhi,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , non mi pare che abbiate ottenuto grossi risultati.

Bon, ragazzi, buona vita, cissi becca presto!


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Marì lo sai che sei maleducata e superficiale?Vatti a rileggere il perchè son noioso e chiagnone...puoi sempre astenerti dal legger e replicare!Ciao ciao.


----------



## alt (24 Luglio 2007)

Questa mò ce fà le morali da DOL...leo lassali perde e tu marì documentati e poi scrivi!!


----------



## leone (24 Luglio 2007)

Onore a te lupa!MI mancherai!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Marì lo sai che sei maleducata e superficiale?Vatti a rileggere il perchè son noioso e chiagnone...puoi sempre astenerti dal legger e replicare!Ciao ciao.


Giudica un uomo dalle sue domande piuttosto  che dalle sue risposte. ( Voltaire )

Infinite grazie a: "maleducata e superficiale"


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

alt ha detto:


> Questa mò ce fà le morali da DOL...leo lassali perde e tu marì documentati e poi scrivi!!
























  siete fantastici dietro la tenda!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*

Considero sacra l'amicizia quanto le opinioni, quindi ti auguro tutto il bene possibile e che perduri all'infinito. Sai che qui sei sempre benvenuta.
Apprezzo che tu abbia fatto quello che ritenevi giusto per il forum, ciononostante credo che non solo l'indifferenza per chi inopinatamente crede di fare il bello ed il brutto,  ma la tenacia e la perseveranza possano portare il ritorno dei cosiddetti bei tempi. 
Spero che tu torni a ritrovarci quando ti farà piacere, buone vacanze.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2007)

Gracias gallinnaccia!

Buone vacanze pur'attè!


----------



## Old giulia (24 Luglio 2007)

moon flower ha detto:


> si respira un'altra aria, qui, nel forum.
> si avverte un cambiamento d'ambiente.
> quando entrai, mesi fa, lo trovai diverso. migliore.
> sto cercando di venirne a capo e di captare cos'ha cambiato questa famiglia.
> ...


 
Io penso che sia la fine di un ciclo.
Molte persone sono arrivate... diverse sono rimaste.
L'estate nn ci aiuta, molti/e sono in ferie, ci sono belle giornate e si trascorre molto tempo fuori casa...
I disturbatori?
Basta ignorarli, non raccogliere le provocazioni... per alcuni può essere difficile ma non impossibile.
Io sono fiduciosa ed attendo tempi migliori


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Io penso che sia la fine di un ciclo.
> Molte persone sono arrivate... diverse sono rimaste.
> L'estate nn ci aiuta, molti/e sono in ferie, ci sono belle giornate e si trascorre molto tempo fuori casa...
> * I disturbatori?
> Basta ignorarli, non raccogliere le provocazioni... per alcuni può essere difficile ma non impossibile. *


Giulia sinceramente i disturbatori e le provocazione le ho notate solo dirette a noi, ultimi arrivati.


giulia ha detto:


> Io sono fiduciosa ed attendo tempi migliori


Anche io/noi sto/stiamo aspettando tempi migliori


----------



## Old giulia (24 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Gracias gallinnaccia!
> 
> Buone vacanze pur'attè!


Cara Lupacchiotta... che bello essere innamorate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona vacanza!!!!!!!!


PS: se ti sposi però... passa di qua.............................

non lasciarci in "sospeso"... buona vita Cara!


----------



## Old giulia (24 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giulia sinceramente i disturbatori e le provocazione le ho notate solo dirette a noi, ultimi arrivati.
> 
> Anche io/noi sto/stiamo aspettando tempi migliori


Non sono d'accordo totalmente con te Marì.
La vostra entrata certamente ha contribuito a destabilizzare la vita di questo forum, ma già in passato ci sono stati episodi che hanno portato ad una frattura non ancora guarita.
La presunzione, il narcisimo possono disturbare la quieta e la voglia di confidare i propri stati d'animo.
Io mi scuso se in passato ho dato l'impressione di voler "giudicare", nessuno conosce la "verità", anche il mezzo che utilizziamo è facile ad fraintendimenti.
Ma a mio avviso spetta all'interlocutore fare propri i suggerimenti e le tirate di orecchie... ricercando sempre nelle parole l'umiltà.
I disturbatori? Le provocazioni?
Si tratta di una nuova ricetta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai su... impegnamoci.
Dipende solo da noi far funzionare bene le cose


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

... in poche parole non Vi fa piacere che interveniamo nei Vostri post, perche' destabilizziamo, bene a sapersi ... per quanto mi riguarda: Evitero'. Mi rivolgero' (se mi e' permesso) solo a quelli nuovi iscritti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo so, me ne sono accorta che siete veramente bravi ad ignorare, complimenti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Sempre per quanto mi riguarda, partecipero' nei post dei miei compagni, in quello spazio piccolo/minimo (sempre con il permesso di ADMIN s'intende) ... cercando di dare il meno fastidio possibile.

No problem, grazie.


----------



## toBALDO (24 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Giulia sinceramente i disturbatori e le provocazione le ho notate solo dirette a noi, ultimi arrivati.
> 
> 
> Anche io/noi sto/stiamo aspettando tempi migliori


Non credo tu sia stupida, anzi. Perciò, se hai notato che le critiche sono dirette a voi (anche se non credo che proprio tutte siano per voi, golosona!), domandati il perchè.
Ed ora, non fate i soliti, a girar frittata e cambiar discorso, centrando il tutto sul fatto che sono un non registrato.
toBY


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

Non credo Giulia volesse dire che il vostro intervento nei nostri thread ha avuto un effetto destabilizzante... non voglio parlare per Giulia perche' e' capacissima di spiegare il suo punto di vista... parlo dunque, di quello che ho notato: i dissapori c'erano da prima della vostra venuta.. diciamo una sorta di schieramento; al vostro ingresso si e' creato un gruppo all'interno del gruppo, il cui argomento principale e' questo DOL... avete praticamente creato un forum all'interno di questo forum...la cosa ha per certo creato nuovi dissapori e alimentato vecchi... tutto qui, nessuno vi sta ghettizzando


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo Giulia volesse dire che il vostro intervento nei nostri thread ha avuto un effetto destabilizzante... non voglio parlare per Giulia perche' e' capacissima di spiegare il suo punto di vista... parlo dunque, di quello che ho notato: i dissapori c'erano da prima della vostra venuta.. diciamo una sorta di schieramento; al vostro ingresso si e' creato un gruppo all'interno del gruppo, il cui argomento principale e' questo DOL... avete praticamente creato un forum all'interno di questo forum...la cosa ha per certo creato nuovi dissapori e alimentato vecchi... tutto qui, nessuno vi sta ghettizzando


ah meno male visto che io non sono degno di farne parte





















e sò caccazz? eh si lo sono





















c'era/è uno schieramento? wow lassie è tornata a casa allora!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah meno male visto che io non sono degno di farne parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@lex, credo tu ti sia posto come un outsider... diciamo che sei una Svizzera.

Non sto dando nessuna colpa a nessuno... qua dentro sono tutti benvenuti


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> @lex, credo tu ti sia posto come un outsider... diciamo che sei una Svizzera.
> 
> Non sto dando nessuna colpa a nessuno... qua dentro sono tutti benvenuti


non capisco. non era necessario porsi in nessun modo. mi sono presentato come uno dei bannati di DOL (inipendentemente dal motivo per il quale lo sono stato) perchè questi sono i fatti. e l'unica cosa che voglio fare è comportarmi come un'utente qualsiasi secondo le mie peculiarità che possono anche non piacere e non essere particolarmente brillanti. come te per intenderci. ovvio che sei una veterana e l'approccio con te i veterani lo avranno diverso che con me (se lo avranno).


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

lettrice forse mi sono spiegato male. intendevo che pare non sono degno di fare parte del sottogruppo che hai menzionato, non in generale di questo forum.
e soprattutto non sono così degno/importante per avere portavoci


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non capisco. non era necessario porsi in nessun modo. mi sono presentato come uno dei bannati di DOL (inipendentemente dal motivo per il quale lo sono stato) perchè questi sono i fatti. e l'unica cosa che voglio fare è comportarmi come un'utente qualsiasi secondo le mie peculiarità che possono anche non piacere e non essere particolarmente brillanti. come te per intenderci. ovvio che sei una veterana e l'approccio con te i veterani lo avranno diverso che con me (se lo avranno).


Allora devo aver letto male da qualche parte in cui non volevi essere accomunato al "gruppo" (il tra virgolette si capisce no?) degli ex-DOL... quello che intendevo per outsider e' proprio che anziche' rimembrare il posto dal quale provieni ti stai comportando come un normale utente (cacacazzo... bonariamente parlando)... O no?... non mi mettere bocca in parole  non scritte... non faccio processi... sono una stronza ma lo sono democraticamente


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> lettrice forse mi sono spiegato male. intendevo che pare non sono degno di fare parte del sottogruppo che hai menzionato, non in generale di questo forum.
> e soprattutto non sono così degno/importante per avere portavoci


 
Onestamente non mi interessa ne vedo la necessita' di far gruppo... che vuoi che ti dica, ti si assegnera' un portaborse... i portavoce sono fuori budget!!!


----------



## Old giulia (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo Giulia volesse dire che il vostro intervento nei nostri thread ha avuto un effetto destabilizzante... non voglio parlare per Giulia perche' e' capacissima di spiegare il suo punto di vista... parlo dunque, di quello che ho notato: i dissapori c'erano da prima della vostra venuta.. diciamo una sorta di schieramento; al vostro ingresso si e' creato un gruppo all'interno del gruppo, il cui argomento principale e' questo DOL... avete praticamente creato un forum all'interno di questo forum...la cosa ha per certo creato nuovi dissapori e alimentato vecchi... tutto qui, nessuno vi sta ghettizzando


Grazie Lett dell'aiuto... non ho spiegato bene il mio pensiero.
Io sono contenta della vostra venuta... ciò *che non capisco sono quegli argomenti aperti da "voi di Dol" (scrivo così solo per identificare il nuovo gruppo ed intenderci... non per ghettizzare) dove spesso litigate e rinvangate il passato*

Personalmente Marì io ricordo benissimo la tua "presentazione" e mi pare di averti anche risposto, mi è piaciuta e mi ha dato forza.
Cerchiamo di portare qualcosa di costruttivo, confrontandoci con dignità e scambiandoci le nostre esperienze di vita.
Mi dispiace di questa tua reazione, non sentirti offesa e/ intrusa.
Ripeto... i dissapori già c'erano ed i vostri "problemi" hanno portato il forum ad una ulteriore sbandata.
Daiii, non te la prendere!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lettrice ha spiegato bene la situazione.


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora devo aver letto male da qualche parte in cui non volevi essere accomunato al "gruppo" (il tra virgolette si capisce no?) degli ex-DOL... quello che intendevo per outsider e' proprio che anziche' rimembrare il posto dal quale provieni ti stai comportando come un normale utente (cacacazzo... bonariamente parlando)... O no?... non mi mettere bocca in parole non scritte... non faccio processi... sono una stronza ma lo sono democraticamente


non è proprio così. di essere accomunato al gruppo non mi darebbe fastidio così come non esserlo. mi sono "dissociato" al comportamento, secondome lamentoso,irrispettoso nei rguardi i un posto in cui alcuni nick ci sono stati per anni e che adesso sono contenti che è morto (personalente non lo so, ci sono entratouna volta da un internet point e per essere estate mi sembrava normalmente frequentato e cioè poco).
io non ho compagni i avventure/sventure o altro. tego particolarmete 3 a persone che sono qui in seguito al bannamento e ad 1 che c'era già (ma forse con quest'ultima non è reciproco ma pazienza)e che in maniera diversa hanno tenuto nche loro questo comportamento. se l'"amicizia" è vera ovrebbero poter anche "sopportare" questa mia critica altrimenti la vit va avanti. come tutti ho avuto morti/separazioni vuoi che non mi faccia una ragone i perdere altre persone?


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente non mi interessa ne vedo la necessita' di far gruppo... che vuoi che ti dica, ti si assegnera' un portaborse... i portavoce sono fuori budget!!!


ti ringrazio molto ma non mi necessita. sono un self-made-man....soprattutto made...





























beh far parte di un gruppo non è così male secondo me. l'importante è che issentire al gruppo non significhi essere malvisto. e se capita pazienza, altro giro atro regalo!


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ti ringrazio molto ma non mi necessita. sono un self-made-man....soprattutto made...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E falla finita..... Non hai discusso così bene di lirica in pochi post come da quando sei qui!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















































Quanto a Mari' mi pare di aver sempre dato seguito a sue argomentazionbi salvo quando erano inerenti a cose di Dol di cui non potrei parlare per ignoranza dei fatti. 
Ringrazio Giulia di aver così bene intrerpretato il senso di quello che vado dicendo da tempo.... prova ne sia che ho perfino delle piccole discussioni con i vecchi utenti proporio per difendere l'entrata, il cambiamento e la partecipazione aperta a tutti, anche a chi ad alcuni risultano un po' "indigesti".....
A letty non dico nulla ...... jene e crotali (travestiti da pennuti) vanno sempre d'accordo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

